# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Za mame koje se izdajaju, pomoć molim!!!

## danchi79

Curke molim za pomoć, naime mi muku mučimo s dojenjem jer Dora nikako da prihvati cicu, ali ja se zato izdajam pa uz adaptirano papa i moje mljekeco 
E sad, muči me par sitnica, dakle ovako 

1. Često nam se dogodi da Dora ne isprazni cijelu bočicu koju sam joj pripremila, a meni žao baciti, da li taj ostatak mogu ostaviti i ponuditi joj kroz tri sata ponovo?? Radi se o mlijeku iz fridža koje sam ugrijala pod mlazom tople vode 

2. Znam da se mlijeko iz zamrzivača ne smije miješati sa svježe izodjenim, mene interesira da li to isto vrijedi i za mlijeko izvađeno iz hladnjaka?

 :Love:

----------


## dutka_lutka

1. Ako se radi o tvom mlijeku, može. Vratiš ga u hladnjak. Tamo može stajati do 48 h.
2. Bolje ne miješati. Možeš dati jedno za drugim. Teoretski bi se moglo pomiješati, ali onda sve zajedno ima rok trajanja kao ono starije.

 :Kiss:

----------


## NatasaM...

1. Baci. Stvar mozes rijesiti tako da spremas manje porcije.

2. Ista je stvar, ne mijesas hladno i toplo mlijeko. Ako zelis pomijesati, onda prvo to izdojeno ohladi, pa pomijesaj.

I inace je kod hranjenja beba, ako je mami cilj vratiti se na dojenje, dobro hraniti tako da sve bude sto slicnije pravom dojenju, tj. Da beba dobija mlijeko u nekom od polozaja za dojenje (npr. polozaj kolijevke), dok se hrani da bebin obraz bude uz majcinu golu dojku, da obroci budu sto manji (tj. bolje je vise malih obroka, nego jedan veliki) i da beba diktira ritam hranjenja (da pocne i zavrsi jesti kad ona hoce, da joj se hrana ne ulijeva u zeludac).

Pitanje:
1. koliko je Dora stara? 
2. zelis li se vratiti na dojenje? 
3. koliko si zadovoljna samim izdajanjem?

----------


## danchi79

1. Dora će sutra navršit 2 mjeseca :D 

2. Ma ja bi jako željela dojiti, ali ne uspijevamo nikako, zapravo zadnjih par dana su stvari krenule na bolje, neki dan smo dojili čak tri puta :shock: 
Ne dojimo prije svega zato jer je Dora rođena carskim rezom i bila odvojena od mene dva dana i za to vrijeme hranjena bočicm, znam da to nije dovoljno dobar razlog što ne dojimo i da je puno mama uspjelo naučit svoje bebice da cicaju, ali mi nažalost nismo među njima  :Crying or Very sad:  

U rodilištu sam se svojski trudila, uporno je stavljala na dojku, a ona je uporna vrištala iz petnih žila, ista stvar se ponovila kad smo došli kući, svaki put kad bi je stavila na cicu vištala bi doslovno pola sata  :? 

No još uvijek nismo izgubili nadu i bitku, ja joj i dalje nudim ciku, ona uglavnom odbija, no prekjučer se dogodilo čudo, papali smo čak tri puta :shock: samo što su meni nakon toga bradavice u očajnom stanju, bole za poludit jer Dora naravno ne zna pravilno uhvatit dojku

3. Izdajanje me već doslovno izluđuje, pumpica ne dolazi u obzir, uništila mi bradavice, tako da se skoro pa čitavo vrijeme izdajam rukom, a to tako sporo ide, treba mi 45 min da bi izodjila 100-140ml mlijeka i to iz obje dojke  :Crying or Very sad:  

Nama je cilj dojiti, sve već isprobali, nosimo se u marami, hranimo u položaju kolijevke, ona diktira ritam hranjenja, ali za sada imali jako malo uspjeha  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NatasaM...

Uh, koliko problema!

Za pocetak, vidim da smo ja i *dutka_lutka* dale oprecan savjet pod tockom 1. Istina je da ne postoje istrazivanja na tu temu (ili ih ja nisam uspjela naci?), pa ja osobno ne bih riskirala, radije bih napravila kako sam napisala.



> treba mi 45 min da bi izodjila 100-140ml mlijeka i to iz obje dojke


Pa to je uspjeh! Znaci da si odlicno savladala rucno izdajanje, svaka cast!

Jesi li pogledala tekst na portalu o alternativnim metodama hranjenja? Za svaku metodu (pa i bocicu) ima poglavlje "Kako bebu vratiti na dojku". Kljucno je da za vracanje na dojku i beba i mama moraju biti dobre volje i da ne smije biti vristanja - u slucaju vristanja odustajes i probas ponovo poslije.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2396

Za vracanje na dojku bi bilo najbolje potpuno izbaciti bocicu, jer je ocito da ti curici izaziva konfuziju. Pogledaj malo i ostale metode, probaj razmisliti sto od toga mozes primijeniti, a posebno obrati paznju na one koje bi mogle popraviti bebino sisanje (prst, salica, sprica).

----------


## dutka_lutka

Draga *danchi79*, ja ti mogu samo opisati svoje iskustvo. U bolnici smo bile odvojene zbog fototerapije, a kad su je par puta donijeli, bio joj je začepljen nosić  :Mad:  , jasno da nije mogla sisati. 
Je li tvojoj bebici nosić prohodan?

Naravno da je plakala i tražila bočicu, koju je nažalost upoznala prvu. Dojku je odbijala, ljutila se i plakala. Počeli smo s adapt., izdajali, dok nismo došli do 100% izdojenog.   :Smile:  

Prelazak na dojku uslijedio je tako da bih ja ustala, dojila je šetajući po sobi i pjevušeći, i po pola sata, a kad bi zadrijemala, mogla bih s njom sjesti dok je dalje vukla   :Smile:  Inače je bila teška beba, porođajna 4040 g, a i brzo je napredovala, pa su me ruke boljele. Kad prihvati dojku, npr. dok je nosiš i pjevušiš, smirit će se i uspavati, jer će primiti umirujuće sastojke tvog mlijeka. Isto tako, ljuljanje bebe kod nje uzrokuje stvaranje endorfina (koji smiruje).  

A koju izdajalicu imaš?

 :Love:

----------


## NatasaM...

> A koju izdajalicu imaš?


i jos jedno pitanje:
Koliko beba pije tvog, a koliko adaptiranog mlijeka?

----------


## danchi79

*
dutka_lutka* izdajalica je (kršitelj koda)ova  :Smile:  
Vidiš možda je i u tome problem što konstatno imamo problema s nosićem, uvijek je pun  :Sad:  

*natašaM* omjer mlijeka je otprilike 300:400 ml, u korist adaptiranog  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Začepljen nosić mora se obavezno očistiti prije podoja, nama je patronažna odmah rekla za Chiccovu pumpicu (u ljekarni). 5 min. prije toga nakapa se par kapi fiziološke otopine (isto ljekarna). Bebe, doduše, to čišćenje baš ne vole, ali...

Meni je npr. ta izdajalica bila dobra, a budući da sam htjela povećati proizvodnju mlijeka, izdajala sam se do zadnje kapi. Dok sam izdojila jednu dojku, u drugoj se stvorilo još malo.   :Smile:  

Ne znam znaš li za trik na početku izdajanja, 4 puta kratko stisnuti polugicu, jednom dugo. I tako 3-4 puta, dok ne navučeš mlijeko. To sam ja radila i kad je mlijeko znalo stati, pa koliko ide.

Probaj i ovaj recept s nošenjem i puno sreće!
 :Heart:

----------


## NatasaM...

dutka ti je opet dala dobre savjete   :Heart:   samo sto ja opet imam nesto za reci   :Grin:  

Zanima me je li sesiric od izdajalice kompatibilan s tvojim bradavicama? Izdajalica koju koristis nije losa, ali vecina izdajalica na trzistu je radjena za dojke s malim bradavicama. Ako su tvoje vece od onog dijela sesirica u koji ulaze, nije cudo da se ostecuju. Ili ti se cini da je u necemu drugome problem?

Ovaj problem izdajalice je dosta vazan, jer ti za izdajanje trenutno trosis dosta vremena, a kako bi bebu mogla pravilno hraniti opet ti treba dosta vremena, a za relaktaciju bi bilo dobro da se jos vise izdajas ili dojis jer je kolicina adaptiranog jos uvijek poprilicna - pa bi se mozda isplatilo investirati u dobru izdajalicu.

Druga je solucija da bebu vratis na dojku sto prije, da pocne efikasno sisati i da onda mozes primijeniti set za relaktaciju (ovaj set ne pomaze kad je bebina tehnika sisanja na dojci losa). U tom bi slucaju odmah trebala prouciti alt. metode hranjenja i odluciti se za onu koja bi bila najbolja za tebe i tvoju bebu.

I jedno i drugo zahtjeva dosta truda, jako puno vremena i nesto novaca (ali novce svejedno trosis na adaptirano, a to ovako mozes izbjeci). Sto se tebi cini, u kojem ti je pravcu lakse krenuti?

Jos jedan mali trik kod izdajanja - kad mlijeko stane nakon prvog LDa, treba mu neko vrijeme da opet krene. Za to vrijeme je dobro malo izmasirati dojku, pa onda pokusati opet. Kad sve izdojis, prebacis se na sljedecu i ponovis postupak. Onda se opet vratis na onu prvu, ... Vazno je da se izdajas do zadnje kapi da bi se stvaralo vise mlijeka.

----------


## dutka_lutka

A čini mi se da imaš dovoljno svog mlijeka za bebicu. Prema knjizi dr Jovančevića ("Godine prve- zašto su važne?") bebe od 2 mj. papaju u prosjeku 6 puta po 100-130 ml na dan. Ja sam se, recimo, ponosila tom količinom izdojenog.   :Embarassed:

----------


## dutka_lutka

*NatašaM...*  :Love:

----------


## danchi79

*NatašaM* novci su najmanji problem, tako da možda kupim električnu izdajalicu, ali bojim se da ni to neće pomoći jer imam averziju prema tim pumpicama, draže mi ruke

Ono što me najviše pogađa što sve rodine tekstove o dojenju i relaktaciji znam napamet, ali u praksi ništa od tog ne funkcionira, barem ne kod mene i moje Doruške  :Sad:  a možda nam samo treba malo više vremena (tješim se  :Embarassed:  )

Hvala curke na savjetima  :Love:  

Mi ćemo se i dalje truditi, javim kako napredujemo

----------


## Djenka

1. ja ju vratim u friz, ili ostavim vani ako znam da će piti za do 3h, previše mi je teško baciti moje mlijeko pošto i kuburim s količinom.
Dosad najduže što sam držala na sobnoj temp. je bilo 5 i pol sati, bilo je sve ok, ali ne bi to ponovila za svaki slučaj.
2. ne mješam ako su razl. temp. te razl. "starosti"




> Ono što me najviše pogađa što sve rodine tekstove o dojenju i relaktaciji znam napamet, ali u praksi ništa od tog ne funkcionira


Kao da si mene citirala   :Kiss:  . Vidi se da daješ sve od sebe, i da se trudiš i edukacijom i praksom, tako sam i ja. Svako iskustvo je toliko drugačije, ja nisam uspjela vratiti dojenje, ali sam uspjela dići proizvodnju s početnih svaki treći-četvrti obrok moje izdojeno na svaki obrok moje ((kršitelj koda) izdajalica)). Znam neke koje su se skroz uspjele vratiti na dojenje. Mene to ubijalo u pojam... u smislu ako druge uspjevaju onda se ja ne trudim dovoljno, ali me prošla ta kriza. Nadam se da će se tebi ostvariti želje što prije.  :Smile:

----------


## danchi79

> Znam neke koje su se skroz uspjele vratiti na dojenje. Mene to ubijalo u pojam... u smislu ako druge uspjevaju onda se ja ne trudim dovoljno


E baš to je ono što najviše boli  :Crying or Very sad:  

*Djenka* hvala na lijepim željama  :Kiss:

----------


## NatasaM...

Cure, nema razloga osjecati se neuspjesno, ipak vase bebe piju vase mlijeko. Izdajanje je jako tezak posao, uzima vremena kao i podoj, a jos treba i nahraniti bebu.

*Danchi*, ako ces izdajati jednu po jednu dojku, nije problem to raditi rucno - s izdajalicom ti je ista stvar. Rucno izdajanje je skroz ugodno, nema potrebe nesto prati ili sterilizirati, a kad ga savladas, jednako je brzo kao i izdajanje izdajalicom, tj. traje otprilike kao jedan podoj (zato sam rekla bravo!).

Izdajalica ti moze ustediti vrijeme jedino ako ces izdajati obje dojke istovremeno. Postoje izdajalice koje izdajaju obje dojke istovremeno, ali mozes koristiti i 2 npr. te (kršitelj koda)ove koje imas, staviti ih svaku na svoju dojku i odraditi posao - to jako stedi vrijeme (vise nego duplo). Ali, ako si zadovoljna ovako i ne mozes se naviknuti na izdajalicu, meni je to OK, ja samo zelim dati informaciju.

Ako zelis povecati kolicinu svog mlijeka, trebala bi uvesti jos jedno izdajanje. Kako stojis s nocnim budjenjima? Mislim, budis li se npr. za otici u WC? Mozda bi to vrijeme mogla iskoristiti za jos jedno izdajanje?

Kako stojis s nocnim dojenjem? Uzima li beba dojku barem u snu ili polusnu?

----------


## diči

> Znam neke koje su se skroz uspjele vratiti na dojenje


Toplo se nadam se da ćete sve curke sa istim ili sličnim problemom uspjeti jer ja jesam! Nakon 2 mj. konstantnog mukotrpnog izdajanja uspjele smo se u potpunosti prebaciti na cicu i tako već mjesec i pol! 
Odahnula sam i presretna sam. Sretno!
 :Kiss:

----------


## danchi79

Curke moje Dorić jednostavno sama od sebe počela papat  :D zadnja dva dana svaki put kad joj dala cicu ona je prihvatila i papala, istina da se malo ljutila i mučila, ali nije odustajala :D možda ipak uspijemo

E sad, znam da adaptirano moram postepeno smanjivat, ali kako ću se izdajat, trebam li se uopće izdajat? 
Da li bi bilo pametno poslije podoja izdojit se još malo da povećam količinu mlijeka :? 

I još nešto, do sad je stavljala na obje cice u jednom podoju jer se tako i izdajala, obje cice za jedan obrok..znam da bih trebala davat joj istu cicu unutar tri sata, ali bojim se da nemam dosta mlijeka

Itd, itd, pitanjima nikad kraja  :Laughing:

----------


## upornamama

Na ova pitanja ce ti sigurno odgovoriti savjetnice, a ja ti saljem podrsku!!!  :Love:

----------


## NatasaM...

> I još nešto, do sad je stavljala na obje cice u jednom podoju jer se tako i izdajala, obje cice za jedan obrok..znam da bih trebala davat joj istu cicu unutar tri sata, ali bojim se da nemam dosta mlijeka


Pravilo (koje ustvari i nije pravilo) o tih par sati an jednoj dojci vrijedi za mame koje imaju problema s hiperprodukcijom mlijeka i/ili prejakim LDom, tako da se djeca ne guse dok sisaju i da ne dobijaju previse vodenastog mlijeka.

Kod tebe to ne vrijedi. Radis dobro kad dajes djetetu da ti isprazni dojke do kraja. Bilo bi dobro ako ti dijete zeli sisati i uprazno, da navuce jos mlijeka. Isto tako, bilo bi dobro da se izdajas barem 2 minute uprazno (sto vise to bolje) nakon podoja (znaci, 2 minute nakon sto ti izadje i posljednja kap mlijeka iz dojke), da sebi navuces jos mlijeka.

Za adaptirano prvo odredi koju ti kolicinu curica TOCNO pije u 24 sata. Sljedecih 3 dana daji joj tocno tu kolicinu i ni mililitra vise. Onda pocni smanjivati po 30 ml dnevno svakih 3-4 dana. Znaci, ako ti danas u toku dana popije 400 ml adaptiranog, do subote neka pije tocno toliko (nemoj joj ni napraviti vise), a u nedjelju joj napravis 370 ml i drzis tu kolicinu do srijede ...

----------


## dutka_lutka

:D Bravo, bravo za malu Doricu i hrabru mamicu!   :Smile:  Samo tako nastavite!

*danchi79*, što se tiče tvojih pitanja:

1. Izdajati ili ne, i kako? 

Kažeš da odjednom izdojiš 100-140 ml, a ukupno 300 ml. To su onda 2-3 izdajanja. Idealno bi bilo 6 x 100-130 ml (prema prosječnim potrebama bebe, knjiga dr Jovančevića). Znači, izdojiti toliko svaka 4 sata. Pogotovo su ti učinkovita noćna izdajanja, kao što ti piše i NatašaM...

No, kako ste sada prešle na dojku  :D , za očekivati je da će beba to i sama popapati.   :Smile:  Ja bih se izdajala obavezno nakon podoja, koliko ide, a i noću, ako se beba ne budi preko noći, dok adaptirano ne postane nepotrebno. U svakom slučaju, krenule ste u dobrom smjeru.   :Heart:  

Inače je i  moja je bebica bolje prihvaćala dojku kad je bila pospana, kao što piše NatašaM...  :Smile:  

2. Obje dojke?
Trebalo bi prvo jednu isprazniti do kraja, a onda se može slobodno dati druga. 

Lijep pozdrav i   :Kiss:

----------


## upornamama

Jos jedan savjet o izdajanju. Kad stane mlijeko 1. put sacekaj 5-10 min. i izdoji jos malo. Kad opet stane, opet pricekaj pa ponovo izdoji, i onda kad stvarno nema vise izdajaj u prazno kako ti je rekla NatasaM.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*danchi79,* ono za čuvanje izdojenog... Netko mi je rekao (pedica?patronažna?) da se može spremiti i ponovno zagrijati, pa sam ja tako radila, i sve je bilo u redu.   :Smile:  Prije davanja bih provjerila miris i okus - isto kao i prije!

U knjizi "Dojenje - zdravlje i ljubav" dr J. Grgurića i dr A. Pavičić Bošnjak piše da prirodno izdojeno majčino mlijeko može na sobnoj temp. (19-22 C) stajati do 6 sati, a u hladnjaku 3-5 dana, samo da se kod nas hladnjaci često otvaraju, pa zato do 48 h. Nažalost, dolaze vrućine, toliko o sobnoj temperaturi. No, ako imaš klimu:

"Ako se izdojeno mlijeko namjerava potrošiti unutar nekoliko sati (najbolje unutar 1-2 sata od izdajanja), može ga se čuvati na sobnoj temperaturi."  

Jedino izričito piše: " Jednom odmrznuto mlijeko ne smije se ponovo zamrzavati!" i "Ako odmrznuto, a zagrijano mlijeko niste u cijelosti potrošili za jedan obrok djeteta, ostatak bacite." Odmrznuto se može pohraniti u hladnjak do 24 h, te zagrijati kad bude trebalo.

Je li mlijeko u redu, vidi se i po mirisu: " Svježe majčino mlijeko ima blag, lagano slatkast miris. Zamrznuto pa zatim odmrznuto mlijeko može imati miris na sapun. Mlijeko koje ima miris na užeglo treba odmah baciti!"

Nadam se da nisam bila dosadna, jer inače ne volim da se meni puno pametuje (pozdrav sveki   :Grin:  ).

 :Love:

----------


## danchi79

*dutka_lutka* o čemu pričaš, pa naravno da nisi dosadna, svaki savjet mi dobrodošao i zlata vrijedi  :Smile:  

Hvala Vam curke na svim savjetima i riječima podrške  :Kiss:  

Moja mala izjelica papa ko velika, bradavice me bole za poludit, mažem purelanom, ali badava  :Sad:  joj, nadam se da će bol i rane uskoro nestati

----------


## upornamama

> Moja mala izjelica papa ko velika, bradavice me bole za poludit, mažem purelanom, ali badava  joj, nadam se da će bol i rane uskoro nestati


Imate li pravilan polozaj pri dojenju? Ajde pogledaj slicice na portalu da li je sve o.k.

----------


## danchi79

Položaj je u redu, barem mi se čini tako  :Embarassed:  
Sad se pitam da nismo možda zaradile soor :?  bradavice mi roze i ispucale, ali Dora nema bijeli jezik niti joj se guza crveni, hm :/ možda je ipak položaj u pitanju

Sad kad se više ne izdajam, muče me nesretni mililitri, više ne znam koliko Dora popapa, strah me da nije gladna  :Sad: dobra vijest je što želi cicati i u prazno :D  :D 

Još me jedino muči LD  :Sad:  


 :Love:

----------


## mamazika

Što se tiče čuvanja mlijeka u bočici iz koje je već pilo dijete: kad vam dijete bude veće, ako mu date vodu ili bistri sok na bočicu (imala sam (kršitelj koda)ovu, a za te tekućine sam koristila onu sa samo 1 rupom), vidjet ćete kako se zamuti nakon što neko vrijeme pije - to je djetetova slina, koja naravno ima bakterija. Ja to ne bi dalje čuvala, možda pol sata ako se predomisli a onda frk u lavabo...
Za izdajanje - meni je pomagalo nagnuti se naprijed i malo protresti grudi. To bi otpustilo još malo. I kompresije, koje su mi osim kod izdajanja jako pomogle povećati količinu mlijeka tokom podoja, tako se osiguraš da popije ono zadnje, masno mlijeko.

----------


## Adi

bok svima

ja imam isti problem, od početka mi je djete na nadohrani. Neki dan je napunila 2 mjeseca i sve više odbacuje bočicu. Mene brine da li je gladna. Znači svaki obrok prvo dobije siku a tek onda nadohranu koliko hoće. Znači sisa dok joj iz sike ide brzo, a kad treba izvuči ono masnije njoj se neda i onda se ljuti pa joj damo još (kršitelj koda)a. Općenito je to 40 ili 50 ml. Prije 4 dana je počela biti samo na siki i to sama. Ali šta se događa, zaspe oko 22h i probudi se u 3 popapa siku i ponovno zaspe do 6, popapa siku i onda u 7 ponovo traži jesti. Ja joj dam siku, ona sisa ali sad je već jako gladna i neželi sisati nego se ljuti i tu pojede (kršitelj koda)a 70ml. Oko 9 sati opet samo sika, oko 11 opet sika, ali već u 12 je gladna i to opet jako i opet je neuspjevam ostaviti na siki nego moram dati (kršitelj koda).

Recite mi kako to da se nekad najede od sike, il se nenajede? I kako da povećam obujam mlijeka?

----------


## upornamama

*Adi*, nemoj davati adaptirano nego izdajaj nakon svakog podoja, i to do kraja, a ako nocu ne doji, izdajaj i nocu. Tako ces povecati kolicinu mlijeka, ali bi bilo super kad bi ti bebica htjela sisati u prazno, pokusaj je stavljati na dojku kad nije jako gladna.

----------


## Adi

hvala

još jedno pitanje, koliko puta da se noću izdajam. Jer ona zaspe oko 22h i nesika do 3 ili 4. Kad bi bilo dobro da se izdojim između tog perioda, ili da se neizdajam?

----------


## upornamama

> hvala
> 
> još jedno pitanje, koliko puta da se noću izdajam. Jer ona zaspe oko 22h i nesika do 3 ili 4. Kad bi bilo dobro da se izdojim između tog perioda, ili da se neizdajam?


Izdoji se oko ponoci, tako da mozes dojiti kad se probudi. Taj razmak od 6-7h dok ona spava je definitivno previse ako zelis povecati kolicinu mlijeka.

----------


## Adi

ok probat ću to večeras pa valda će ići. Jer stvarno želim dojiti, a i malena hoće papati siku

----------


## NatasaM...

Adi, prvo molim te provjeri koliko tocno beba dnevno (u 24 sata) popije adaptiranog, pa javi.

Drugo, ako se inace nocu budis, to budjenje iskoristi za izdajanje, puno je efikasnije nego kad se budis na alarm, neovisno o tome koliko je vremena proslo.

----------


## sbuczkow

> I kompresije, koje su mi osim kod izdajanja jako pomogle povećati količinu mlijeka tokom podoja, tako se osiguraš da popije ono zadnje, masno mlijeko.


Ovo i meni. Otkad se masiram tijekom podoja i malo prije cini mi se da imam vise mlijeka, odnosno podoj mi traje dulje i nakon onoga "kad je sve vec popio".  :Smile:  Masiram se skroz od ispod pazuha u smjeru kanalica  pa do pola cice. To ne radim uglavnom pred kraj podoja kad oslabi LD.

----------


## upornamama

> Drugo, ako se inace nocu budis, to budjenje iskoristi za izdajanje, puno je efikasnije nego kad se budis na alarm, neovisno o tome koliko je vremena proslo.


Ispricavam se ako sam dala krivi savjet, zbilja nije bilo namjerno, pisala sam iz vlastitog iskustva.

----------


## NatasaM...

Ma, nisi dala krivi savjet, nego je dokazano da se lakse izdojiti ako se zena prirodno probudi (sto je i logicno).

----------


## danchi79

*Adi* kako napredujete? I mi muku mučimo s istim problemom, nekad joj bude dosta samo sika :shock: , a u većini slučajeva nakon nekog vremena počne plakat i mlatarat ručicama i nožicama i moram joj dat bočicu  :Sad:  

Uz sve probleme sad nam pojavila i zelena stolica pa se bojim da nije gladna  :Sad:

----------


## dutka_lutka

*danchi79, Adi*: 

*uporna mama* napisa:




> pokusaj je stavljati na dojku kad nije jako gladna


Potpisujem. I moja bebica je bila nervoznija kad bi ogladnjela. 

A što ako je već jako gladna? Znam, teško je slušati djetetov plač (navodno, do 100 decibela :/ ), ali uz ljuljanje, pjevanje i nošenje maleni se umire. Ako jako plaču, prvo ih treba umiriti, pa staviti na dojku. Bočica je instant-rješenje, a *što se više daje, više će je dijete tražiti*. Treba izdržati dok si dijete ne navuče dosta mljekeca.   :Razz:  

U ovoj dobi djeca prekidaju podoj, plaču i mašu ručicama i zbog nakupljenog zraka, te zbog grčeva. Da li vam podrignu? 

Protiv grčeva se može malo izmasirati trbuščić.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Na CD-u "Jutarnjeg lista" i UNICEF-a "Prve 3 su najvažnije" dr Stanojević sa Sv. Duha govori da dijete treba "...često stavljati na dojku, 8-12 puta na dan, nekad će sisati, nekada samo prihvatiti bradavicu...", da bi hranu, piće i utjehu naučilo nalaziti na dojci.   :Saint:  I da bi osjetilo majčinu blizinu.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Adi

evo mene
malo smo u gužvi dosta gostiju ovih dana pa nestignem na internet

počela sam se izdajati jednom oko ponoći i vidim da sam ipak dobila malo više mlijeka. 
Netko je pitao koliko dajm adaptiranog, dnevno oko 150 d0 250ml, ali nekada ni 100ml.
I to me jako buni. Znači malena nekada se zadovolji sa sikom, npr. od jutra do podne, ali onda nekako baš neće da vuče siku do kraja, kao da pregladni. I ja je nikako neuspjevam zadržati na siki, nego joj napavim adaptirano 70ml i ona to sve pojede.
I onda padnem u komu jer mislim da je većinu vremena gladna.
Ne znam. Bili smo jučer na kontroli, s 2 mjeseca je 60 cm duga i ima 5300g. Znači napreduje.

e a šta se nekada dogodi, ona voli zaspati sa sikom i onda pojede pola sike. Da li da ja to onda izdojim do kraja ili da joj ponovno tu siku dam kad traži?

Jel bi mi možda pomogao onaj sprej sa S, čula sam da ima neki za lakše otpuštanje mlijeka.

----------


## NatasaM...

Znaci, kolicina adaptiranog kod vas varira od dana do dana, koliko sam shvatila 100-200 ml. Pa onda imas 3 varijante: 

1. Mozes uzeti najvecu kolicinu (npr. tih 200 ml), sljedecih 3 dana praviti tih 200 pa smanjivati po 30 ml svakih 3 dana, a beba koliko pojede - pojede.

2. Mozes uzeti prosjecnu kolicinu (npr. 150 ml), sljedecih 3 dana praviti tih 150 ...

3. Mozes uzeti najmanju kolicinu (100 ml), ...

Kuzis princip? Na tebi je da se odlucis za kolicinu od koje ces krenuti. Sto je veca kolicina, duze ce trajati, ali ce barem u pocetku tebi biti lakse. Ti procijeni. 

Takodjer joj daj i mlijeko koje izdojis. 

Jos jedan nacin za postici relaktaciju je i onaj set za relaktaciju. Vise o setu mozes procitati u tekstu o alternativnim metodama hranjenja. Tu ti je isto navedeno i hranjenje bebe bocicom kao alternativna metoda, prouci i korigiraj vase hranjenje ako treba. Tekst je ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2396

----------


## Adi

danchi79  u vezi zelene stolice

to ti i moja Lorena ima nekada, doktorica je rekla da je to uredu ako nije sluzava. Da bebe nekada znaju imati takve stolice. A ovisi i šta jedeš. Ja npr. kad jedem sladoled, ona obavezno ima zelenu stolicu.

Ako te to jako brine provjeri jel napreduje na težini.

Moja doktorica je vidjela tu stolicu i rekla je da to nije od gladi.

----------


## Adi

opet ja

više ništa nerazumijem

jučer sam joj dala nadohrane 150ml s tim da sam je malo varala, malo sika pa kad jako plače malo bočica pa tako. Zaspala je oko 22h. Ja sam se izdojila u 1 i iz obje sike sam izdojila samo 45ml.???
Da li se možda ne znam izdojiti? Mislim da to nije jer nekad izdojim iz jedne 60ml.

Ona se probudila u 4 i posikala obje sike i zaspala. Ali doslovno ih je iscjedila. Zaspala je i spavala do 8. E posikala jednu siku al ne dokraja i počela se buniti pa sam joj dala svog izdojenog nakupljenog 60ml sveukupno i još je sikala i drugu siku.

Zašto sad odjednom tako malo izdojim? Jel može biti što sam se jučer dosta naživcirala?

----------


## danchi79

* Adi* i ja se otkad je Dorić na siki nemogu izdojit :shock: ostajem li ja to bez mlijeka :?   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nekad se izdajala po 130 ml, a sad jedva 70-tak ml, ništa mi nije jasno :?

----------


## Adi

ne znam zašto je to tako

tko će nam pomoći????

----------


## Adi

e danchi79 moja Lorena rođena 20.4.2007

jel ti toliko izdojiš nakon što ti posisa? da li toliko izdojiš iz obje ili iz jedne?

----------


## Snjeska

I ja se izdajam za svoju Doru.
Prvih 5 dana bila je u inkubatoru i tako smo počeli hranjenje pa smo poslije i nastavili.
Dora je rođena prijevremeno sa 2180gr pa nam je bitno znati količinu koju pojede.
Danas je napunila mjesec dana, jede isključvo moje mlijeko, po cca 100ml po obroku 7x na dan i u zadnjih 15 dana koliko smo kod kuće dobila je 700gr.
Doktorica kaže da je to odlično.
Izdajam se (kršitelj koda) izdajalicom i za sada uspijevam izdojiti cijeli obrok iz jedne dojke, pijem (kršitelj koda)ov čaj za dojilje i dosta tekućine.

Povremeno stavljam Doru na prsa pa malo i tako papamo.

----------


## Adi

i ja pijem Hipov čaj i puuno tekućine i sve i svašta samo da dobijem veću količinu mlijeka, al nekako neide. Izgleda da nešto radim krivo

----------


## emily

Adi, jedino sto ce ti zaista i ucinkovito pomoci da se poveca kolicina mlijeka, je redovito, cesto, efikasno praznjenje dojki

cajevi, sokovi, tekucina opcenito .... nece napraviti, nabildati, povecati proizvodnju... pij kad si zedna, ako ti je fino, pase ti.. ali ne racunaj na caj kao sredstvo koje ce stvoriti novo mlijeko 




> Za povećanje količine mlijeka: potrebno je redovito i potpuno pražnjenje dojki. Znači, izdajajte se češće, nemojte čekati da se dojke napune da biste se odlučili izdojiti, uvedite barem jedno izdajanje noću i izdajajte se svaki put barem još 2 minute nakon što je izašla posljednja kap. Za povećanje količine mlijeka bitno je i da se što više odmarate, odmorna i opuštena majka lakše će pronaći i vremena i snage za izdajanje uz sve dnevne obaveze koje ima - zato iskoristite svaki trenutak za opuštanje.


na portalu je odlican clanak o tome kako zapoceti s realnim ocekivanjima, nadam se da cete vi, mame s izdajalicama, naci korisnih stvari koje ce vam pomoci  :Heart:

----------


## danchi79

*Adi* nakon podoja izdojim nekih 15,20-tak ml...a 70-tak ako Dora ne cica :/

Znači moja Doruška starija od tvoje Lorenice samo 1 dan  :Smile:  koliko je teška? Moja Dora je na zadnjoj kontroli imala 5180 g i 57 cm, a rodila se sa 2910 g i 47 cm, mrvica mala  :Smile:  

 :Love:

----------


## Adi

Lorena je rođena s 2850g a 49cm

a s 2mj 5300g i 60cm

sad ipak više izdojim

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Adi*, *danchi79*, pa bebe vam super napreduju! Znači, ima mljekeca!...  :Smile:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Adi

hvala 

nadam se da će i dalje tako napredovati. Moja mala ima neke faze kad oće i kad neće siku. Evo jedan dan pojela nadohrane ma ni 70, a drugi dan 3 puta toliko. 
Svaki put kad je gladna ja njoj prvo dam siku i ako treba i drugu. Međutim ona nekada počne doslovno vrištati i mogu ja njoj stoput staviti siku neće ju primiti. I onda kad sam već i ja nervozna trčim pravit bočicu i normalno ona pojede bočicu i smiri se.

Probala sam je pustiti da plače, ali ona doslovno vrišti, ostaje bez daha. E a to nemogu slušati.

Nije da ona neće sisati, hoće i isprazni siku do kraja, osim kad pregladni. Onda ja izdajam u prazno, kako ste i rekli I nadam se da ću uskoro dobiti više mlijeka.

----------


## upornamama

> Onda ja izdajam u prazno, kako ste i rekli I nadam se da ću uskoro dobiti više mlijeka.


Hoces, hoces, samo ne odustaj. Ja sam sa 20ml dosla na 180ml (jedno izdajanje).

----------


## Adi

bit ću uporna uporna mamo   :Smile:  
za koliko dana si došla do te količine?

----------


## upornamama

Ne zelim te obeshrabriti pa ti necu reci. (za 2,5 mj.)

----------


## Adi

baš ti hvala

al nećeš me obeshrabiti jer kad nisam odustala do sada neću ni sad

jučer sam iz jedne izdojila 80ml što mi je rekord. Ali nekako mi se čini da imam manje mlijeka u lijevoj siki. Je li to moguče i zašto?

ako netko zna neka mi odgovori, hvala

----------


## katajina

Cure, prvo da vam kažem da vam se divim i šaljem puse ohrabrilice   :Love:  
Ja sam se izdajala osam mjeseci, od kad sam počela raditi kad je beba imala 5 mjeseci do njezinih godinu dana. I uvijek mi je lijeva sika bila "slabija". Npr. iz desne izdojim 150ml iz lijeve jedva 40ml ( imam uvučenu bradavicu na toj strani ). Desna mi je bila barem broj i pol veća od lijeve što je vrlo uočljivo pogotovo ljeti. Ali sam uspjela. Mnoge žene imaju jednu jaču, a jednu slabiju stranu, neke cijelokupno dojenje odrade na jednoj siki a razloga može biti milijun. Evo naše dojenje na lijevoj je odavno završilo ali desna radi i planiramo se uskoro upisati u klub preko dvije god. :D

----------


## Adi

bravo    :Smile:

----------


## upornamama

*Adi*, i kod mene je bilo tako (jedna cica manje mlijeka) u pocetku. Trebalo mi je 4 mj. da se rijesim adaptiranog. Ako ti se da citati evo mojih muka:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=35049

----------


## Adi

velike muke, ali si uspjela

mi smo na siki i sad na 70 ml dnevno adaptiranog  :Kiss:

----------


## sbuczkow

> mi smo na siki i sad na 70 ml dnevno adaptiranog


Ja sam otprilike tu kolicinu "skinula" za 7 dana. Variralo je od 70-150ml/danu adaptiranog. Nakon nekog vremena sam skuzila da uspijem tu kolicinu izdojiti tijekom cijelog dana i to mu ponuditi umjesto adaptiranog. Izdajanje nakon svakog podoja iz cice koju sam davala pa pumpati u prazno jos pola sata je recept   :Wink:

----------


## Adi

ja također njoj dam i ono što izdojim, jedino što nepumpam pola sata u prazno. Nekih 5 min poslije zadnje kapi. 
Uglavnom napredujemo. Jeste naporno to pumpanje poslije svakog podoja, ali isplati se.

 :Smile:

----------


## danchi79

I mi polako napredujemo, smanjili smo adaptirano na nekih 200ml po danu, a bili smo čak na 400, skoro 500....jedino nas muče zelene stolice koje smrde po ukiseljenom mlijeku, pedica kaže da nije soor jer Doruška nema bijeli jezik ni crvenu guzu  :Rolling Eyes:  uglavnom danas zovem sos da čujem šta će mi savjetnice reć

Eh da, u dva tjedna smo dobili ni manje ni više nego 650g :D 

 :Love:

----------


## Adi

bravo

mi smo jako malo na adaptiranom, al joj zato dajem još izdojenoga. Nismo se još vagali i moram priznati da se bojim toga jer mislim da nije baš puno dobila. Također ima još zelene stolice i jede češće, svaka 2 sata po 1 siku.

 :D

----------


## danchi79

Bravo Adi i za Vas dvije :D 

Mi isto papamo skoro svaka dva sata i to obje cike.....ja se nažalost otkad dojimo uspijevam jako malo izdojit :? Doruška svaki put kad bude nervozna traži bočicu tako da malo sporije izbacujemo adaptirano

 :Love:

----------


## Adi

isto malo izdojim nakon što ona posisa, ali onda to skupim. A i također kad se unervozi pokušam je umiriti i zadržati na siki, ali ne zadugo. Primjetila sam da neće baš bočicu i da joj treba oko 1 minuta da shvati da je unutra mlijeko. A gladna je.
U lijevoj još imam manje mlijeka nego u desnoj, ali se i to povečava.
Treba vremena, ali bit ću uporna.
Evo 20.7. Lorena će imati 3 mjeseca i sretna sam što još uvijek doji. :D

----------


## Adi

e da ja joj samo iznimno dajem obje sike jer nisam sigurna da li isprazni prvu do kraja. A ako neisprazni onda će se stvarati manje mlijeka.

Ili šta još radim, pripremim izdajalicu i kad vidim da je posisala siku i traži još, ja izdojim još malo da vidim jel prazna ili još ima. Ako ima još ponovno joj dam tu prvu. A ako ne dam joj drugu.

Ma svašta ja kombiniram. I na SOS telefonu za dojenje mi je rekla da mogu dati drugu siku malo da se zadovolji pa je vratiti na prvu da povuče ono masno što je zasiti. I to nekada radim.

----------


## cvjetic27

> *
> dutka_lutka* izdajalica je (kršitelj koda)ova  
> Vidiš možda je i u tome problem što konstatno imamo problema s nosićem, uvijek je pun  
> 
> *natašaM* omjer mlijeka je otprilike 300:400 ml, u korist adaptiranog


ja se isto izdajam uz pomoc (kršitelj koda)ove izdajalice jer sam se 
porodila na carski i nazalost nisam uspjela dojiti 
a beba stalno ima pun nosic
samo nisam razumjela kakve to ima veze 
i smijem li to izvuci pompcu pupmice jer je mala beba

----------


## dutka_lutka

*cvjetic27*, bravo za izdajanje!

Što se tiče nosića,

*dutka_lutka* napisa:




> Začepljen nosić mora se obavezno očistiti prije podoja, nama je patronažna odmah rekla za Chiccovu pumpicu (u ljekarni). 5 min. prije toga nakapa se par kapi fiziološke otopine (isto ljekarna). Bebe, doduše, to čišćenje baš ne vole, ali...


Može se (ustvari, mora se) čistiti i novorođenčetu, zato postoje oni uski nastavci. Naša pedica ima i stroj s vakuumom koji izvuče sekret i ako je visoko u nosiću.

Dok beba papa, diše na nos, a ako je nos začepljen - ne može disati, pa prestane papati. Onda plače jer je gladna.   :Sad:  

To posebno vrijedi za dojenje, a iz bočice curi dijelom i samo, pa hranjenje donekle i ide.  :/

----------


## Adi

meni je patronažna rekla da ako stvarno nije potrebno ne koristiti pumpicu. Svaki dan ima nešto u nosiću i kad to vidim nakapam u jednu i drugu nosnicu par kapi fiziološke, uzmem komadić vate i zafrknem u tubicu i lagano izvučem iz nosića. Nikad nisam koristila pumpicu. Možda ako baš bude imala puno sekreta da stvarno nemogu izvuči s vatom.

----------


## Adi

moja mala već 2 dana neće flašicu s adaptiranim mlijekom. Iz flašice hoće samo čaja kojeg joj dajem ujutro malo s vitaminima i poslije adaptiranog ako ga popije.A da joj dam čaja bi pila non stop.

Strah me da je gladna jer sad sisa svakih sat, osim po noći. Sise mi doslovno iscjedi i onda traži jesti a sise se nisu ni napunile.
Fontanela joj nije udubljena.
Stalno cmače prste. Pelene uvijek mokre, kaka jednom dnevno i ko senf je.

----------


## Adi

e prije je htjela i izdojenog, al sad nemam šta izdojiti nakon njenog sisanja.

----------


## upornamama

*Adi*, to je skok u razvoju, sada ima 3 mjeseca. Samo sto cesce dojiti, ako hoce i svakih 10 minuta. Ne brini, proci ce za par dana. I ne cekaj da se sise napune, daj joj kad trazi iako ti se cine praznima, tako ce ti navuci vise mlijeka.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Adi,*

velike su vrućine, pa bebi paše više tekućine   :Smile:  Ja svojoj svaki čas (i u manje od sat vremena) nudim dojku, pa povuče malo.   :Smile:  Valjda tvoja bebica zato i neće adapt., jer je ono gušće. Umjesto čaja, bolje malo mljekeca, jer obnavlja floru sluznice crijeva, a čaj je ispire. Prvo mlijeko je ionako rjeđe. Kad beba siše češće, a pomalo, povuče više rjeđeg, vodenastijeg mlijeka, a to joj sad odgovara.

Moja beba je već spavala cijelu noć (samo dojena), a otkad su ove vrućine, počela se buditi noću. Mislili smo da je zbog zubića, ali doji i spava dalje   :Smile:  




> e prije je htjela i izdojenog, al sad nemam šta izdojiti nakon njenog sisanja.


Skok u razvoju? Vidim da puni 3 mjeseca, a tada dolazi sljedeći skok.




> a sise se nisu ni napunile


Ne boj se, znaš da se mlijeko stalno stvara.  :D 

Bitno je da su pelene OK, i fontanela, a ti je samo stavljaj što češće na prsa.   :Heart:  

(smajlić koji se hladi lepezom)

----------


## dutka_lutka

*danchi79*, super prirast!  :D 

Što ima novoga kod vas, kako je Dorica?  :Smile:

----------


## Adi

a valda će navući ma ako treba nek doji non stop samo da nije gladna

hvala cure

Da Danchi79 gdje ste? na moru?   :Kiss:

----------


## danchi79

Hello curke, evo nas

Nekako ne stignem tipkat jer Dorica visi nonstop na ciki, skok u razvoju valjda  :Smile:  mama je jako sretna jer smo smanjili adptirano na svega 150 ml :D 
Moram se pohvaliti neki dan smo kod doca prvi puta dojili u javnosti :D 
Danas smo bili na sistematskom, 62,5 cm i 6170g :shock: dobil smo i pikicu i bili jako hrabri

A sad moram ići, posao zove, moj mali požderuh je opet gladan  :Laughing:  

Pusa curke  :Kiss:

----------


## dutka_lutka

*danchi79* je napisala:




> smanjili adptirano na svega 150 ml   :D 
> Moram se pohvaliti neki dan smo kod doca prvi puta dojili u javnosti  
>  :D


 :D 




> bili jako hrabri


  :Smile:  

 :Heart:

----------


## Adi

bravooooooooooo :D

----------


## AnneMary

Evo da se pridružim suborcima! 
Sve je slično kao kod vas i cikamo samo desnu sisu ai zadnja 2-3 dana i lijevu jer je šinjorina skužila kako da je prihvati pa smo u postupku navlačenja mlijeka i čini mi se da ćemo uspjet i nju stavit u pogon. I da manja je za 2 broja od desna jer je nisam mogla ni izdajat jer neće na izdajalicu ni kap a ručno jedva par kapi. Još uvijek mi nije jasno zašto je to tako.

Ja se moram pohvalit da smo se skoro rješili (kršitelj koda)a, zadnjih tjedan dana je jela jedan ili dva puta dodatak cici od nekih 4o ml ili jedan obrok od 70 ml u 24 sata, a sad je prošlo skoro 48 sati da smo samo na cikama i povremeno dodam izdojeno ako joj nije dosta i baš sam sretna. Nadam se da će tako i ostat, samo da nam lijeva proradi, ipak nije dojena mjesec dana.

Samo naprijed možemo mi to!

----------


## dutka_lutka

*AnneMary*, dobro nam došla!   :Smile:  




> cikamo samo desnu sisu ai zadnja 2-3 dana i lijevu


 :D 




> neće na izdajalicu ni kap a ručno jedva par kapi


Probaj izdajati dok na desnoj dojiš, ili izdajati uprazno, npr. 5-10 min. I tako ćeš navući mlijeko. No, najbolje će mlijeko navući sama bebica.  :Smile:  




> Ja se moram pohvalit da smo se skoro rješili (kršitelj koda)a


 :D  :D 




> baš sam sretna


  :Heart:  

Tebi i bebici šaljem puno dobrih vibrica i samo tako nastavite!  :Love:

----------


## danchi79

*AnneMary* , dobro došla  :Kiss:  vibrice za tebe i bebu

Kod nas je situacija krenula na gore, naime otkad se cijepili Dora užasno cendra i odbija siku tako da smo jučer popapali čak 210 ml adaptiranog  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Adi

anne mary samo hrabro imaš mlijeka dovoljno i to i sama vidiš.
Meni je lijeva isto slabija jer malenoj valda nije odgovarala pa ju je uvijek manje vukla nego desnu. Ali ja sam nju uvijek stavljala i na lijevu i poslije još sa izdajalicom vukla. Nekad mi ništa nije izašlo a nekad je.

Dudka lutka ti je dala dobar savjet.

Danchi79 baš mi je žao. A jesi li se ti možda uzrijala na cijepljenju pa da je bebica to osjetila? Pokušaj biti što smirenija kad ju dojiš. A ako joj nisu dosta tvoje obje sike daj joj i adaptirano.

Već sam o ovom pisala na temi Dati vode ili ne. Moja mala je sad samo na siki. Ali poslije podoja zijeva ko da je još gladna ja joj dajem i adaptirano ali neće, dam joj čaja hoće.
Da li je moguće da je žedna ako je samo na sisi??????

----------


## dutka_lutka

*danchi79* je napisala:




> otkad se cijepili Dora užasno cendra i odbija siku


Nama je pedijatrica rekla da beba "ima pravo"   :Smile:   biti nervozna taj i sljedeći dan. 
Bebu koja je razdražljiva, pak, treba - kažu - prvo umiriti nježnim glasom, nunanjem itd., a tek onda ponuditi dojku. Budući da priprema adapt. traje oko 10 min., ionako je za to vrijeme treba umiriti. A onda možda prihvati i dojku.   :Wink:  

Možeš li dojiti dok je nosiš? To je savjet u jednom tekstu na portalu, a moja je to obožavala.   :Smile:   Odmah bi se umirila, čim bih ja ustala. 

*Adi* je napisala:




> dam joj čaja hoće. Da li je moguće da je žedna ako je samo na sisi??????


Pa da, treba nuditi što češće, ja zbog ovih vrućina nudim više puta u jednom satu. Ako želiš da beba izvuče više vodenastijeg mlijeka, potrebni su češći, a kraći podoji. Zamisli, moja je počela zbog toga i mijenjati dojke! Malo jednu, pa drugu (u zadnja 2 tjedna)! Čitala sam nešto o tome, ali sam se ipak iznenadila.    :Smile:

----------


## Adi

i ja moju nekada kad je jako nervozna nosam i dojim i ona drijema i sisa i duže vuče nego inače.

Dobro nuditi joj češće. A šta je s onim da treba isprazniti dojku do kraja da se stvori više mlijeka???
Kako da onda znam kad mijenjati dojke? Bojim se da će se tako početi smanjivati mlijeko.

----------


## AnneMary

evo jučer smo se vagali i u dva tjedna je dobila 580 g, od toga je dnevno dobivala 120 ml (kršitelj koda)a ili 60 ml dnevno.  :D  
Znači bit će da ćemo uskoro ostat samo na sisi. 
Danas ću je stavljat samo na lijevu a desnu ću izdajat da se još bolje privikne na lijevu stranu, i nekako mi se čini da je danas malo otvorila taj jedan kanalić jer kad je pustila bradaicu probala sam izdajalicom i vidila sam mali debeli mlazić, je da je kratko traja ali to je veliki napredak nakon ničega ili kapljice.

Mi smo odlučili pobjedit u ovoj bitci!  8)

----------


## dutka_lutka

*AnneMary*  :D 

*Adi*, unos više tekućine ostvaruje se češćim podojima (iz: J.Grgurić, A.P. Bošnjak: "Dojenje - zdravlje i ljubav"). 

A za ostale nedoumice:




> Dobro nuditi joj češće. A šta je s onim da treba isprazniti dojku do kraja da se stvori više mlijeka??? 
> Kako da onda znam kad mijenjati dojke? Bojim se da će se tako početi smanjivati mlijeko.


nadam se da će nam se uskoro javiti savjetnice.   :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Dobro nuditi joj češće. A šta je s onim da treba isprazniti dojku do kraja da se stvori više mlijeka???
> Kako da onda znam kad mijenjati dojke? Bojim se da će se tako početi smanjivati mlijeko.


Može li nam netko pliiz odgovoriti na ovo pitanje?

 :Cekam:

----------


## NatasaM...

Stavljas vise puta na istu dojku, dok se ne isprazni.
Ne znam jesam li jasna?

----------


## MGrubi

nije ni meni bilo jasnu kad su posisane do kraja, mekane su inače, rijetko napete... pa sam pretpostavljala da je beba došla do kraja kad bi izbacila sisu i nastavila tražiti još
davala sam jedan podoj - jedna sisa, osim kad bi bio skok, tad sam je prebacivala s jedne na drugu dokle ne bi zaspala

bitno je da beba prazni sisu, koliko isprazni toliko će mlijeka biti
beba sama regulira količinu
ako mlijeka ima previše količina će se smanjiti na onoliko koliko beba traži

----------


## dutka_lutka

Cure, hvala vam. 

No, to pitanje je bilo u kontekstu velikih vrućina, željele bismo da beba dobiva više vodenastijeg mlijeka, jer se čini da je Adina beba stalno žedna, i poslije podoja. 

Ja sam napisala da sam opazila da moja djevojčica sama mijenja dojke, valjda kako bi došla do rjeđeg mlijeka.

Adi je onda zaključila kako se onda dojke ne bi praznile do kraja i pitala kako će onda znati kad treba promijeniti dojku. Pobojala se i da bi se na taj način smanjilo stvaranje mlijeka.

Može li sada na ovo stručan osvrt? (Titula savjetnice nije uvjet.   :Smile:  )

 :Kiss:  [/b]

----------


## dutka_lutka

Cure, hvala vam. 

No, to pitanje je bilo u kontekstu velikih vrućina, željele bismo da beba dobiva više vodenastijeg mlijeka, jer se čini da je Adina beba stalno žedna, i poslije podoja. 

Ja sam napisala da sam opazila da moja djevojčica sama mijenja dojke, valjda kako bi došla do rjeđeg mlijeka.

Adi je onda zaključila kako se onda dojke ne bi praznile do kraja i pitala kako će onda znati kad treba promijeniti dojku. Pobojala se i da bi se na taj način smanjilo stvaranje mlijeka.

Može li sada na ovo stručan osvrt? (Titula savjetnice nije uvjet.   :Smile:  )

 :Kiss:

----------


## NatasaM...

Stvar je majcinog osjecaja. Po vrucinama beba nekoliko puta u danu sise do kraja, bas se vidi kako dugo ostaje na sisi i gusta, zaklapa oci, ... bas se na njoj vidi da je odlucila pojesti kako treba. Ostalo "brlja", tj. malo trazi, malo pusta, pa opet malo trazi, ...

Bit je u gledanju bebe, kao i uvijek.  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Thanks!   :Heart:

----------


## Adi

hvala na savjetima, sve smo ponovno regulirali i sad dojimo svaka 2 sata. Izgleda da je bebica bila žedana, a ja sam brzo skužila kad isprazni dojku a kada ne pa bi joj ponovno ponudila tu istu dojku dok ju neisprazni.

Još uvije se izdajam da navučem mlijeko, ali mi se čini da to više nije potrebno pa ću sada par dana prestati ne bi li ona sama regulirala ponudu i potražnju pa ako bude falilo lako ja opet navučem.

Evo mi smo potpuno uspjeli u relaktaciji i jako smo sretni.

Želim svima taj uspjeh. Treba biti uporan i spreman na sve.

 :D

----------


## NatasaM...

:D

----------


## AnneMary

pitanjce!
Koliko dugo držite izdojeno mlijeko u hladnjaku?

Inače mi smo već par dana na cici i kakala je zadnja tri dana za redom.
Još uvijek se hrani većinom na desnoj cici jer nekad nije raspoložena i baš neće primit lijevu, a nekad iz prve. Ne znam možda ovisi o stupnju gladi.
*Adi* čestitam!

----------


## dutka_lutka

*AnneMary* je napisala:




> pitanjce! 
> Koliko dugo držite izdojeno mlijeko u hladnjaku?


*dutka_lutka* je napisala:




> U knjizi "Dojenje - zdravlje i ljubav" dr J. Grgurića i dr A. Pavičić Bošnjak piše da prirodno izdojeno majčino mlijeko može na sobnoj temp. (19-22 C) stajati do 6 sati, a u hladnjaku 3-5 dana, samo da se kod nas hladnjaci često otvaraju, pa zato do 48 h. Nažalost, dolaze vrućine, toliko o sobnoj temperaturi. No, ako imaš klimu: 
> 
> "Ako se izdojeno mlijeko namjerava potrošiti unutar nekoliko sati (najbolje unutar 1-2 sata od izdajanja), može ga se čuvati na sobnoj temperaturi." 
> 
> Jedino izričito piše: " Jednom odmrznuto mlijeko ne smije se ponovo zamrzavati!" i "Ako odmrznuto, a zagrijano mlijeko niste u cijelosti potrošili za jedan obrok djeteta, ostatak bacite." Odmrznuto se može pohraniti u hladnjak do 24 h, te zagrijati kad bude trebalo. 
> 
> Je li mlijeko u redu, vidi se i po mirisu: " Svježe majčino mlijeko ima blag, lagano slatkast miris. Zamrznuto pa zatim odmrznuto mlijeko može imati miris na sapun. Mlijeko koje ima miris na užeglo treba odmah baciti!"


*Adi, AnneMary*  :D  :D

----------


## AnneMary

hvala na odgovoru! 
A jel nije za nepovjerovat da ju hranim na jednoj sisi i još imam za u hladnjak 60-100 ml!  8)

----------


## danchi79

Svaka čast curke :D 

Mi nažalost još uvijek svoj rat vodimo, ima dana kad popamo 90 ml adaptiranog, nekad 120, a neki dan čak ni ml :shock: a Dora visi na siki doslovno 24 sata, više ni ne spava bez nje, a noću se budi svakih sat vremena, malo pocica i natrag na spavanje   :Rolling Eyes:  

A za fridž imamo jadnih 20ml  :Sad:  

 :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Nadam se da ćete vi pobjedit u tom ratu!   :Love:

----------


## Adi

više ništa nerazumijem  :Sad:  
već smo tjedan dana bili samo na sisi i malo još čaja ponekad i to sam bila smanjila, i noćas je lijepo sisala kao i obićno probudila se u 3 i 6 i posisala i zaspala.
Međutim jutros je ponovno sisala u 7 pa zaspala pa u 8 pa zaspala da bi u 10 opet bila gladna, ali neće sisu nego sam morala praviti adaptirano i pojela je 65ml. :? U 12 sam se izdojila iz lijeve 65ml.
Spavala je do 13h kad sam joj ponudila desnu sisu i sisala je neke 3 minute i neće više, a trpa ruke i vidim da je gladna. Kažem mužu da pogrije izdojeno i za to vrijeme je neuspijem održat na sisi nego plače. Pojede tih 65ml i još traži, ali neće sisu da bi nakon 5 minuta ponovno sisala i ispraznila sisu do kraja. 
Oko 17h opet neće sisu nego pjede 40ml adaptirano. U 18 hoće sisu i posisa ju do kraja. U 21h opet hoće siku i zaspala je eno je u krevetu.

ŠTA DA JA RADIM? I KAKO DA OVO OBJASNIM? Da li me ona zeza? Da li da joj odredim točan razmak u jelu? 
KAKO TO DA SMO OPET NA STAROM? :?

----------


## AnneMary

i mene moja danas zeza spavala je samo u komadu od 15 30 do 18 30 i jedv a je zaspala u 21 30.
Oće sisu ali ne vuče nešto pretjerano, više se igra, brzo zaspi ali se još brže probudi.
Ne daje mi znakove gladi ali ne znam zašto se onda budi, jedino mi je objašnjenje da joj vjetrovi ne daju mira. 
Izdrža ću još i noć ma kakva bila ali se nadam da će sutra bit mirnija.

----------


## sbuczkow

Adi, ako nece punu sisu nego jede adaptirano nemoj joj ni raditi adaptirano. Bar se meni tako cini. Ja joj ne bih dala tu mogucnost. Ajde da je cica prazna, ali kad je puna... A to da gura ruke u usta, sad vise ni ne mora znaciti da je gladna. Meni Tvrtko otkad je napunio 3 mjeseca stalno drzi ruke u ustima, grize ih i slini. Mozda joj negdje u dubini nicu zubi pa zeli gristi gumu (na boci, pa zato trazi bocu). Da joj das onu igracku za grickanje?...

----------


## dutka_lutka

> A jel nije za nepovjerovat da ju hranim na jednoj sisi i još imam za u hladnjak 60-100 ml!  8)


  :Bouncing:  




> Dora visi na siki doslovno 24 sata, više ni ne spava bez nje, a noću se budi svakih sat vremena, malo pocica i natrag na spavanje


  :Heart:  




> Adi, ako nece punu sisu nego jede adaptirano nemoj joj ni raditi adaptirano. Bar se meni tako cini. Ja joj ne bih dala tu mogucnost. Ajde da je cica prazna, ali kad je puna... A to da gura ruke u usta, sad vise ni ne mora znaciti da je gladna. Meni Tvrtko otkad je napunio 3 mjeseca stalno drzi ruke u ustima, grize ih i slini. Mozda joj negdje u dubini nicu zubi pa zeli gristi gumu (na boci, pa zato trazi bocu). Da joj das onu igracku za grickanje?...


Potpisujem! Tako je i moja malena činila - zubi... 

Kad počnu nicati zubići, bebe počnu ponekad odbijati dojku. Bočicu hoće uvijek, jer iz nje samo curi, a i ona guma je zgodna za masiranje desni (zubnog mesa).   :Wink:  




> jedino mi je objašnjenje da joj vjetrovi ne daju mira


Može i to biti.

Cure, ako beba plače, ne mora značiti da je gladna. Možda je žedna, a možda se samo hoće maziti (i nositi!).   :Smile:  




> Ne daje mi znakove gladi ali ne znam zašto se onda budi


Pa sad će pomalo i manje spavati, gleda ženska svijet oko sebe. Osim toga, ne daješ adaptirano, pa da spava kao top.   :Wink:

----------


## Adi

evo sinoć sisala oko 23h pa ujutro u pola 2 pa u pola 4 pa u 5 pa u 6 pa u 7 pa u 8, ispalila sam.
Pau 10. Kad sisa povuče par gutljaja pa gleda okolo i trpa ruke.

Valda zubi, to mi je jedino logično rješenje.

----------


## MGrubi

i nama je bilo gadno s tim zubima, često se budila ....
no neće ti zubi odmah niknuti, prvo se formiraju i probijaju kroz desni, a to valjda, svrbi ... imate kupiti one gume za zubiće, stavi se malo u hladnjak pa pomaže

----------


## AnneMary

evo izvještaj!
Danas je bilo bolje, spava i jede, sad mi se pak čini da jede manje!
ma luda sam!
Sve je više budna i jako je dobra, ne traži nosanje nego leži i gleda u plišance ili rukice, samo je problem kad krenu bolovi od vjetrova!

Ponosno javljam da dolazi mlijeko u lijevu cicu, čak pomalo curi kad doji na drugoj.
Samo me strah davat joj previše da vuče da ne navuče puno mlijeka jer gospodična ponekad neće da izvuče bradavicu, već kad vidi na koju je stranu okrećem ona odmiče glavu, a ako je približim na bradavicu ona je samo liže. Zato me strah da ne bi dobila upalu jer tu bradavicu ne mogu izdajat na izdajalicu, jedino ručno ide kap po kap.

Ima li ko ideju zašto je to tako! mlijeko ide samo kroz jedan kanalić, bar koliko ja to vidim! :?

----------


## emily

Ann Mary, kako stojite s mokrim i pokakanim pelenama?

----------


## Adi

> Ima li ko ideju zašto je to tako! mlijeko ide samo kroz jedan kanalić, bar koliko ja to vidim! :?


da li prije izdajanja  izmasiras tu dojku?


mi smo normalno samo na siki i dojimo svaka 2 sata. Ali me iznenadilo što sam nakon 2 i pol sata od poslijednjeg dojenja iz lijeve izdojila samo 25ml, a 20 minuta sam se izdajala.
Jel gubim mlijeko? Kako se ona uopć najede ako imam tako malo mlijeka?

----------


## danchi79

*Adi* i mene muči isti problem :/

----------


## Adi

nemam da joj dam još izdojenog a adaptirano više neće

----------


## anki

mi se hranimo samo na jednoj cici  :/  u drugoj ima mlijeka, ali je on jednostavno odbija. ne znam zašto  :?  gurnem mu je u usta, on povuče nekoliko puta, pljune i počne se derati. 
za sada nemam nekih problema zbog toga, osim kaj mi je odnos cica (kako je netko o već lijepo slikovito rekao) lubenica-limun   :Grin:

----------


## Adi

fontanela joj je udubljena a danas slabo jede. a nakon 3 sata od izdajanja ja 40 iz obje dojke.
 :? 
ajd što nemam mlijeka, ali zašto ona neće adaptirano.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ali me iznenadilo što sam nakon 2 i pol sata od poslijednjeg dojenja iz lijeve izdojila samo 25ml, a 20 minuta sam se izdajala.
> Jel gubim mlijeko? Kako se ona uopć najede ako imam tako malo mlijeka?


*Adi*,*danchi79*,

čitam tu na forumu da je let down normalno je jači kod dojenja, nego kod izdajanja. Puno je mama već pisalo da beba puno jede, ima mokrih i pokakanih pelena itd., a da one ne mogu ništa, ili skoro ništa, izdojiti. 

Isto tako, LD s vremenom slabi ("normalizira se"), recimo da se prilagodio dojenju. Znači, zato ste prije mogle izdojiti više.

Znači - samo pratiti pelene.   :Smile:  





> zašto ona neće adaptirano?


Pretpostavimo da je beba sita. Vidi dalje.




> danas slabo jede


Moja malena je ispočetka sisala po 45 min. - 1h, a kasnije po 5-10 min.
Veće bebe brže povuku mlijeko.   :Smile:  




> fontanela joj je udubljena


Kakvo je njeno opće stanje? Je li vesela, živahna? Nama je fontanela bila uvijek malo udubljena. Je li kod vas sad došlo do promjene ili je uvijek malo udubljena?

Primijetila sam da po vrućini bebe manje jedu, paše im više tekućine (moja jede manje dohrane), kraći i češći podoji. 

Nadam se da će se javiti i koja kvalificirana savjetnica. A ako ipak sumnjate da nešto nije u redu, nije problem otići na pregled pedici.   :Wink:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> u drugoj ima mlijeka, ali je on jednostavno odbija. ne znam zašto  :?  ?


Ovo je link na tekst s portala: "Upomoć, moja beba odbija jednu dojku!".

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1437

 :Love:

----------


## Adi

jučer smo išli čak kupiti skupu digitalnu vagu i teška je 6200g.

Prirast u težini: rođena s 2850g
Iz bolnice izišla s 2830g 
S mjesec dana težila je 4150g
S 2 mjeseca 5300g (do ovdje je bila sika i adaptiranog puno više)
i sad sa 3,5 mjeseci 6200g.

Međutim nije na istoj vaagi. Pa ćemo je sad pratiti na ovoj doma.
Čini mi se da ona ipak nije gladna jer po noći siše lijepo i čak i na lijevoj dojci. Od danas ću joj povečati razmak na 2 i pol sata od dojenja do dojenja jer je možda prerano stavim na sisu.

Da li da se izdojim do kraja kad ona samo načme sisu?

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Čini mi se da ona ipak nije gladna jer po noći siše lijepo i čak i na lijevoj dojci.


Pa da! I super vam je prirast! Čak inače prirast bude manji u 2. mj. nego u 1., još manji u 3. mjesecu.
Znači, gladni nismo.  :D 




> Od danas ću joj povečati razmak na 2 i pol sata od dojenja do dojenja jer je možda prerano stavim na sisu.


Trebalo bi u svakom slučaju dojiti na zahtjev. A zahtjev je: nemir, traženje dojke pogledom, otvaranje usta, cendranje, pa tek onda plač. Povećavanjem razmaka će beba biti žedna... Ne možeš pogriješiti ako nudiš.  :Smile:   Naime, ako malena nije žedna, ni gladna, niti traži utjehu, onda dojku neće ni prihvatiti. 
Ne smijemo gledati na sat.   :Wink:  




> Da li da se izdojim do kraja kad ona samo načme sisu? :D


Ovo ne bih nikako. Izvukla bi masnije mlijeko, koje možda bebi sada ne paše. Povećala bi proizvodnju mlijeka, nepotrebno.
Beba sama diktira proizvodnju.   :Smile: 

Opusti se i uživaj!
 :Love:

----------


## anki

*dutka_lutka*  :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

*dutka_lutka*
 :Kiss:

----------


## danchi79

Prijavljujemo svega 70ml adaptiranog po danu 8) 

 :D  :D

----------


## Adi

super   :Wink:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> *dutka_lutka*


  :Heart:  





> *dutka_lutka*


  :Kiss:  

*MGrubi*, MM-u se jako sviđa tvoj avatar!    :Smile:  





> Prijavljujemo svega 70ml adaptiranog po danu    8) 
> :D  :D


 :D

----------


## Adi

jučer predvečer dobila sam mengu  :Evil or Very Mad:   nadam se da to nije znak gubljenja mlijeka.
Sinoć je jela oko 6,7,8 i 9, s tim da sam joj još dala 35ml adaptiranog kad sam vidila da mi je ispraznila obje sike a još vuče i plače. Zaspala je oko pola 10 i probudila se tek u pola 3, posisala lijevu siku. Vidjela sam da je desna puna ali nisam se htjela izdojiti jer sam se bojala da će se brzo probuditi. Međutim ona se probudila oko pola 5, a meni sika desna ko kamen, a majica mokra jer je mlijeko iscurilo. Prvo sam se izmasirala i brzo joj dala da sisa. Sve je posisala. Sva sreća jer sam se pobojala teže upale.

----------


## MGrubi

> a meni sika desna ko kamen, a majica mokra jer je mlijeko iscurilo. Prvo sam se izmasirala i brzo joj dala da sisa. Sve je posisala. Sva sreća jer sam se pobojala teže upale.


 :D 
ima mlijeka   :Wink:  

ja ti imam mengu od njenog 9mj i nisam primjetila da mi je utjecalo na količinu mlijeka (dohranu je imala onda 1-2 obroka po 100-150ml)
inače ti menga ne utječe da mlijeko nestane, ali može biti malih kriza dan-dva pred mengu (utjecaj PMS-a), no to ti je prolazno

 :Love:

----------


## anki

jel moguće da mi je mlijeko iz jedne cice malo slankasto, a iz druge slatko  :?

----------


## Adi

anki

koliko sam upućena za svaki podoj sastav i okus mlijeka je drugačiji. A sad slankasta jedna a druga ne???

uglavnom ja sam luda već jer mi je jučer dijete skoro cijeli dan proplakalo jer je bilo gladno. Nije ni čudo jer sam iz obje sike nakon sat vremena izdajanja izdojila 60ml. Nije htjela ni adaptirano, ali sam joj jedva prije spavanja, a i nakon što je posisala obje, uvalila 65ml adaptiranog jer nisam imala svoje. Evo ponoći doji svakih sat, što prije nije nikada. od jučer se svaki put izdajam do besvjesti jer je još želim dojiti. 
Da li sam izgubila mlijeko radi menge? Ili radi toga što sam njoj dopustila da regulira ponudu i potražnju pa se dva dana nisam izdajala nakon podoja?
A tako nam je lijepo išlo, barem sam ja to mislila.

----------


## Adi

ja ovu moju malu nerazumijem, po noći lijepo siše svaka 2 sata po jednu dojku, ali po danu brlja pa brlja. Pa joj ja onda uz punu sisu moram dati adaptirano koje prihvati teško.
Kad se izdajam iz desne izdojim 40ml a iz lijeve 30 ml. To je jako malo. Nije ni čudo da mi mala neće sisati. Natjeravam ju al ona povuče par gutljaja i pusti. Onda mislim da nije gladna i maknem je od sise a ona počne vrištati. Neće više da ji dojim i nosam. Nego mora dobiti bočicu. Da l ja nemam dovoljno mlijeka? Ili je ona sve lijenija?

----------


## AnneMary

evo da se javim, mi uspješno dojimo i nema više naznaka povratku adaptiranog.
Lijeva sisa ima sve više mlijeka , osjetim kako se puni i otežava, ali kako ne mogu izdojit nemam pojma o kojim se količinama radi.
Desna je zato super i na osnovu lijeve jučer je zamrznuta prva doza mog mlijeka oko 160 ml. :D  :D , a u hladnjaku ima još nešta sitno ako zatreba.
Nego mene muče ti vjetrovi kod male, imam ojećaj da se povećavaju a i nije mi kakala 4-5 dana, i inače rjetko kaka od kad je samo dojim!
da li da joj dam čaj ili nešto drugo, ne mogu je gledat kako se napinje i stenje?

----------


## MGrubi

ne treba čaj, masaža trbušćića, polegni je na trbuh (ne ispuštati iz vida), sab simplex kapi protiv grčeva (usitnjavaju zrak u crijevima u manje balončiće koji lakše izlaze )
neka podrigne nakon podoja

----------


## AnneMary

> neka podrigne nakon podoja


to mi je naježe! Ona tako rijetko podrigne, nosam ju, prekoramena ili povišeno, na trbuh i ništa!
I ja mislim da je u tome veći dio problema!
Ne znam kako vaše bebe ali moja se uglavnom uspavljiva ili zaspe na sisi, i kako da ju ja nakon toga dižem i backam da se podrigne jer se odmah razbudi ili plače jer joj ne paše. Ma stalno o tome razmišljam da li ju dignit pa razbudit, pa ponovo na sisu, to je vrtenje u krug, a iovako jako malo spava po danu i svako buđenje je najmanje na 1-1,5 sat.
evo opet se čuje zbog grčića!

----------


## AnneMary

naježe= najteže  :Embarassed:  
kad je čujem ne provjeravam pravopis!

----------


## MGrubi

sab simplex kapi su za olakšanje grčeva

----------


## NatasaM...

> Ma stalno o tome razmišljam da li ju dignit pa razbudit, pa ponovo na sisu, to je vrtenje u krug


nema je smisla razbudjivati. visak zraka svejedno izadje stucanjem ili prduckanjem ili ce podrignuti kad se probudi.

----------


## Adi

ni moja malena u prva dva mjeseca nije podrigivala nakon svakog obroka i nije me to brinulo. 

Naše stanje je ovakvo: muku mučim da je prisilim da doji po danu, al ona neće, ili povuće par gutljaja i gleda okolo i plače. Ubiti traži bočicu. Pa smo tako već 2 dana na adaptiranom oko 150ml dnevno. Po noći sisa svaka 2 sata. Lijeno dijete. A baš nam je lijepo išlo.

Kad se izdajam izdojim jako malo, iz obje 70ml ili 60ml. Ne znam kako je došlo do toga da mi se smanjila količina mlijeka.

I sad poslije svakog podoja po noći ja još izdajam da bih povećala količinu mlijeka. Ali po danu kako ona neće da sisa ja bih se onda trebala izdajati svaka 2 sata, ali nekada nestignem jer je ona u zadnjih tjedan dana jako nervozna. Valda ju zubići muče.

Kako najbrže da povečam količinu mlijeka?

----------


## sbuczkow

> Kako najbrže da povećam količinu mlijeka?


Konstantno izdajanje je moja formula   :Coffee:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Naše stanje je ovakvo: muku mučim da je prisilim da doji po danu, al ona neće, ili povuće par gutljaja i gleda okolo i plače. Ubiti traži bočicu. Pa smo tako već 2 dana na adaptiranom oko 150ml dnevno. Po noći sisa svaka 2 sata. Lijeno dijete. A baš nam je lijepo išlo.


Ja joj stvarno ne bih davala bocu ako imas mlijeka u cici. Sad ti ima 3 mjeseca i ako je navuces na bocu, ode ti dojenje. Pocet ce ti odbijati cicu. I moj je bio lijen i ja sam radila kompresije dok je sisao, probaj tako. Samo da ti ne prestane teci mlijeko dok ona vuče. Ako nece da cica dok je budna, probaj skuziti kad se misli porbuditi (po danu) i onda je preduhitri i uvali joj cicu dok je jos snena. Ne bi je trebala odbiti u takvom stanju. 



> Kad se izdajam izdojim jako malo, iz obje 70ml ili 60ml. Ne znam kako je došlo do toga da mi se smanjila količina mlijeka.


zato sto ne dojis, a i ne izdajas redovito, kao sto si nize napisala. 



> I sad poslije svakog podoja po noći ja još izdajam da bih povećala količinu mlijeka. Ali po danu kako ona neće da sisa ja bih se onda trebala izdajati svaka 2 sata, ali nekada nestignem jer je ona u zadnjih tjedan dana jako nervozna. Valda ju zubići muče.


Mislim da nisu zubi, tj. ja sam uvijek mislila da su zubi a nikad nisu bili.   :Grin:   S tri mjeseca su skroz cudni i meni je bilo tada jako tesko dojiti. Stalno je strajkao- ili mu je bila prepuna ili preprazna.   :Rolling Eyes:   To je trajalo skoro mjesec dana, za ispalit. Tako da mislim da bi ti stvarno bilo pametno ne davati joj bocu jer ces je odviknuti od cice.

----------


## Adi

evo napokon povećanje  :D iz desne 60ml a iz lijeve 40ml. jučer smo bili na samo 60ml adaptiranog jer sam imala svoje zalihe, a i htjela je više puta sisati po danu.

Imam osjećaj da joj prerano ponudim sisu ili opet prekasno. Ne znam, ali u svakom slućaju ako neće da sisa ja joj nedajem bočicu, nego ponudim sisu malo poslije. Ako opet neprihvati a plače jako onda joj tek dam bočicu pa malo kombiniram. Malo bočica pa malo sika. 

ostalim curama držim fige


 :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

Bravo! Ali svejedno probaj neprimjetno izbaciti bocu   :Wink:

----------


## Adi

evo nas već par dana ponovno samo na siki i baš nam je lijepo vjerojatno je bila neka kriza

----------


## danchi79

Hej haj, evo i nas,kod nas je situacija nažalost nepromijenjena  :Sad:  zapravo već bili na 0 ml adaptiranog, al onda smo otišli na more i sve nam se poremetilo, bebica je bila nervoznija nego inače i morali joj dat bočicu sa adaptiranim tako da smo opet na nekih 70ml po danu :/

----------


## danchi79

Skoro zaboravih, bravo *Adi* :D

----------


## AnneMary

mi smo i dalje na sisi i za sad ode dobro!
Pitanjce: onaj skok u razvoju je sa punih 3 mjeseca, jel tako?

----------


## NatasaM...

Moze biti i malo prije ili poslije, kojih tjedan dana npr.

----------


## Adi

cure kako ide? mi na siki, al od jučer sisa svakih sat. Kao da se nemože najesti. Nije kakala 2 i pol dana. Kad se izdojim iz lijeve koju nekada hoće nekada ne, imam 40ml.

----------


## danchi79

Dobar jutar....

Evo mi smo isto već danima samo na siki :D ali se još uvijek ne usudm reći da smo konačno uspjeli   :Embarassed:  
Dora isto papa skoro pa svakih sat vremena, ali meni je to već postalo sasvim normalno  :Laughing: 
*Adi* što se tiče kakanja Dora kaka svaka 3 dana, ali bilježimo čak i 8 dana bez kakanja :shock: no pedica kaže da je normalno za tako malu djecu da ne kakaju i po 14 dana   :Rolling Eyes:  

Dakle dok je Lorenica zadovoljna i trbuščić joj nije tvrd nema razloga za zabrinutost  :Love:

----------


## Adi

bravo za vas Danchi79
inda se nebrinem, sinoć se pokakila napokon  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Adi

ej cure kako ide?

mi smo dobro, sisa sve u šesnaest :D . Po danu svaka 2,3 sata a po noći svaki sat, nekada dva. Mislim da je to radi zubića. Neće spavati u krevetiću nego u našem krevetu jer bi ona spavala sa sikom u ustima. Nesmeta mi to toliko, a ni to da se ne naspavam. Ne znam ni koliko imam u sikama.
S 4 mjeseca je imala 6600g, a u petak idemo ponovno na vaganje. Željezo je dobro.

javite nam se

----------


## AnneMary

Bok!
Mi isto dojimo i dalje bez problema!
uglavnom samo desnu cicu jer nemam kad ponudit lijeu, za sad joj je dovoljno!
s 3 mjeseca je imala 6 kg!
nismo bili dugo kod doktorice, idemo ovih dana!
pozdrav!

----------


## Adi

supeeeeeeeeeeer

----------


## danchi79

I mi se javljamo na raport  :Laughing:  

Po danu papamo svaka dva sata, po noći isto, spavamo skupa u krevetu i to uglavnom sa cikom u ustima...sa 5 mj imali 7180g i 66 cm, imamo malih problema sa probavom pa nam pedica preporučila da lagano krenemo sa dohranom :/ točnije sa kruškicom, no odlučili smo još malo pričekati s tim

Zadnja dva dana skoro pa uopće ne spavamo, Dora se budi svakih sat vremena, ne znam ćemo to pripisati, zubima ili gladi??Možda smo ipak spremni za dohranu, hm :? 

Uglavnom sve više sličim zombiju, ali ne žalim se previše, uživam u dojenju :D

----------


## Adi

bravoooooooooo

u sličnoj smo situaciji. Naše cure slično napreduju.

sutra javimo rezultate sa naše kontrole, a do tad dojenje

----------


## Adi

bili smo jutros na kontroli 67cm i 7kg, doktorica kaže da je sve super jedino da bi trebali polako početi sa dohranom jer nije baš puno dobila. Ne znam još bih malo pičekala, bojim se da ako joj počnem davati krutu hranu da će izbaciti siku. A tako smo se dugo mučili.

Za sad samo skupljamo recepte. 

dojite curke  :Heart:

----------


## danchi79

*Adi*  pa naše curke stvarno gotovo identično napreduju, bravo za njih  :D 
Inače i nama je doc savjetovala da krenemo lagano s kašicama baš zbog toga što smo u zadnjih mjeseca dana dobili svega 400g :/

----------


## Adi

:Love:

----------


## Adi

ovako u zadnjih tjedan dana izašle su joj donje jedinice  :Smile:   nespavam već 10 dana.

Kako sam gore napisala s 5 mjeseci imala je 7 kg i od 4 do 5 mjeseca je dobila 400g. Dr. preporučila dohranu. mi počeli s dohranom prije nekih 10 dana. Neide nam nikako. S tim se nisam zabrinjavala jer je sisala lijepo svaka 2 sata, po noći ičešće, ali valda radi zubića.
Dugo se nisam izdajala i ne znam više koliko imam u siki. Prije 5 dana sam primjetila da joj je fontanela stalno spuštena :?  Bili kod doktorice ona kaže da ju natjeravamo jesti jer je očito da joj fali jer od 28.9. do 10.10. nije dobila ni grama.

Recite mi zašto još fontanela može biti spušštena i kako to da je spuštena i kad posisa?

Kad sam jučer izdojila lijevu samo 40ml izdojila  :Sad:  

help us

----------


## NatasaM...

400 g u toj dobi nije malo i nema razloga pocinjati s dohranom prije punih 6 mjeseci.

Adi, jesi li mozda zabrinuta sto si izdojila 40 ml, ne kuzim? To je skroz OK:
- dugo nisi izdajala, trebalo bi opet uhvatiti ruku za prava izdajanja, probna ti stvarno nemaju smisla niti su pokazatelj koliko tocno mlijeka ima u dojkama sto se mililitraze tice
- u dojkama inace ima tocno koliko beba normalno i svakodnevno posisa: ako si izdojila onu koju nije sisala, moguce je i da se jos nije dovoljno stvorilo, jer inace nije vrijeme bebi da jede

Za fontanelu ne znam, ali ako beba ima 5 popisanih pelena dnevno, svaka po 100 ml mokrace, sigurno prima dovoljno mlijeka i nije dehidrirana - dehidrirane bebe nemaju sto popisati.

----------


## Adi

od 7 navečer do 5 ujutro ju nepresvlačim pa ujutro pelena bude puna, ali preko dana nisu baš pune i mislim da nemaju 100ml jer su malo nabubrene. Preko dana, mislim od jutra ju presvlačim svaka 3 sata.

Kako da odmjerim količinu mokrače?

Mene brine ta fontanela i to što navečer sisa skoro svaki sat i nekada joj moram dati i drugu da posisa jer nakon prve plače.

----------


## NatasaM...

Po ovome sto opisujes sve je OK i nece trebati mjeriti kolicinu. 
Normalno je da je ujutro pelena punija nego preko dana.

Ako bas zelis, mozes u jednu pelenu uliti 100 ml vode i odmjeriti tezinu u ruci da dobijes osjecaj. Ili mozes izmjeriti koliko to sve skupa tezi, pomnoziti s 5 i onda skupljati pelene tijekom 24 sata, pa ih izmjeriti na vagi.

Medjutim, cini mi se da je sve OK sto se tice dojenja.

Za fontanelu bi trebalo pitati pedijatricu, to stvarno ne znam.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> mi počeli s dohranom prije nekih 10 dana. Neide nam nikako.


Ja bih rekla da beba još nije spremna za dohranu.




> Prije 5 dana sam primjetila da joj je fontanela stalno spuštena :?


1. Nije problem ako je spuštena, nego ako je udubljena.
2. A kako je bilo prije? Kod nas je, recimo, uvijek bila malo udubljena. Inače, ja imam nizak tlak.
3. Pitanje je je li kod vas udubljena. Ustvari, ona ni ne može biti u ravnini s kostima.  




> Recite mi zašto još fontanela može biti spušštena i kako to da je spuštena i kad posisa?


Ako beba nema nijedan od ostalih simptoma dehidracije, mislim da se ne trebaš zabrinjavati. Kopirano iz teksta na portalu:




> Signali koji upućuju na moguće probleme i zahtijevaju nadzor liječnika su:
> 
> mlitavost 
> letargija 
> slab plač 
> koža koja se ne vraća u ružičasto kad ju lagano stisnete 
> suha usta i oči 
> vrućica

----------


## dutka_lutka

> preko dana nisu baš pune i mislim da nemaju 100ml jer su malo nabubrene


Ako su to jednokratne pelene, vjeruj mi da one mogu jako puno popiti prije nego što nabubre. Napravi ovaj test kako ti je napisala NatašaM.., pa ćeš vidjeti.   :Smile:  




> i to što navečer sisa skoro svaki sat i nekada joj moram dati i drugu da posisa jer nakon prve plače


Ovo je navečer uobičajeno - nervoza kod bebe, a i cijeli dan prazni dojke .   :Smile:  

Drži se, pusa malenoj! 

 :Love:

----------


## Adi

probati ću danas mjeriti te pelene

kad pišem spuštena, mislim udubljena. Inače Lorena se smije, igra se, ali ne baš tako kao i prije. Više bi se sad nosala i mazila. Nervozna je i nekada zna plakati poslije sisanja. 
Možda su zubići u pitanju, ipak su joj 2 izbila u par dana.

Ne želim ju siliti na dohranu. Šta kažete na to da od 28.9. do 10.10. nije dobila ni grama?

Sad se opet izdajam do kraja da povečam količinu mlijeka.

hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## danchi79

*
Adi* nažalost ne znamo kao pomoći al šaljemo puno pusa i vibrica
 :Heart:  
Mi nemamo još ni jedan zubić, al zadnjih dana gotovo i ne spavamo 
preko noći pa možda i nama koji zubić  zasjaji uskoro
I nama zna katkad fontanelica biti udubljena :/ 
Eh da i mi smo počeli lagano sa dohranom i moram reći da je Dorić luda za žličicom, jabukicom i kruškicom :D

----------


## Adi

možda i Dorica dobije zubiće uskoro :D 

ja ne znam kad sam spavala duže od 2 sata u komadu  :Sad:  

bravo za dohranu samo vi papajte i sisajte. 

Ako se Loreni fontanela ne digne idemo ponovno sutra kod doktorice, a do tada sisanje i izdajanje.

puse

----------


## NatasaM...

Ne znam zasto se izdajas, ima neki razlog zasto sumnjas u kolicinu mlijeka, je li Lorena jela previse dohrane?

Glede dobijanja na tezini, kod tako kratkog razmaka mjerenja nisam sigurna je li u pitanju nesto banalno, npr. mozda se ona prije onog prvog mjerenja nije pokakala, a prije drugog je. Inace bebe te dobi ne dobijaju bas previse na tezini.

U cijeloj ovoj prici jedino sto mislim da bi trebalo istraziti je zasto je ona promijenila ponasanje.. Ne vjerujem da je u pitanju kolicina mlijeka, prije su zubici ili zdravlje opcenito (mozda se bori protiv prehlade? je li primila cjepivo nedavno?)

----------


## Adi

Nismo je puno dohranjivali. Probali smo joj davati, ali ona je možda uzela žličicu, dvije i to je bilo to. Nismo je silili. Čaja joj dajem samo kad joj ujutro dajem vitamine, a to je nekih 10ml.

Izdajam se do kraja jer mislim da više nemam dovoljno. Desnu sisu je uvijek htjela, dok se sa lijevom borimo. Mislim da joj položaj u lijevoj neodgovara, ali ju hoće po noći. Kada sisa guta nekih 2, 3 minute onda par minuta nečujem da guta, onda opet malo guta pa nekad počne plakati i pusti siku pa sisa svoje prstiće. Tada ja stisnem sisu i vidim da nema više mlijeka u njoj pa Lorenu prebacim na drugu sisu. Posisa i tu drugu, ako je lijeva teže. I onda bude mirna nekih sat, a nakon toga opet traži siku.

Da li je sve to radi zuba ili se meni smanjila količina mlijeka od iscrpljenosti, ne znam? Jutros joj je fontanela bila ok, oko 7 smo se probudili. Pipnem oko pola 8 a ona udubljena.

Cijepili smo se prije 2 mjeseca, sad za 10 dana idemo opet.

Hvala javim novosti

----------


## Adi

evo me malo naspavane
izgleda da je moje izdajanje do kraja imalo učinka jer je sinoć dojila svaka . 2 sata, jedino pred jutro svakih sat. S tim da sam radila kompresije dok je dojila. Čak sam se i naspavala. Fontanela se još nije udubila.
Za sad ću se još izdajati do kraja pa ćemo vidjeti.
Toliko smo se mučili i borili da dojim i ne bih sad odustala.

----------


## dutka_lutka

:D

----------


## Adi

evo nas tužni jer smo jučer bili kod doktorice radi udubljene fontanele i ujedno na mjerenju, makar smo se prije tjedan dana vagali.
Vaga je pokazala 200g manje  :Crying or Very sad:  . jadno moje malo gladno.
Dr. opet govori za dohranu jer je očito da joj moja dojka sad više nije dovoljna. Također je rekla da ako neće na žličicu da joj pravim barem navečer adaptirano s rižinim pahuljicama. Što nama nije cilj da je učimo na bočicu jer se bojimo odbacivanja dojke.
Došli mi doma oko 17h Lorena normalno  gladna i dala sam joj da doji i rekla sam mm da joj napravi 100ml adaptiranog i stavi jednu žličicu rižinih pahuljica. 
Lorena je dojila i malo plakala al ja sam ju natjeravala da vuče i u prazno pa kad sam se uvjerila da više u dojci nema dali smo joj to adaptirano što je ona par minuta odbijala, da bi nakraju popila svih 100ml i odmah zaspala. Probudila se tek u 20h tražila siku posisala i opet zaspala. Dojili nakon toga svaka 2 sata.
 Danas ću joj probati dati na žličicu.

Sad me zanima da li se vi izdajate kad jede drugu hranu ili ne?

----------


## NatasaM...

Adi, jesi li jos ikako dobila menstruaciju nakon poroda?

----------


## danchi79

*Adi* baš nam je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  vibrice da prevladate krizu  :Heart:

----------


## Adi

> Adi, jesi li jos ikako dobila menstruaciju nakon poroda?


dobila sam prvu sa 3 mjeseca i drugu krajem 9 mjeseca

----------


## danchi79

Pojavio se zubić :D samo toliko  :Grin:  

 :Love:

----------


## Adi

jupiiii :D  za Doricu, a koji? da li Dora sama sjedi?

Lorena je bolje, sad joj pravimo 3 bočice dnevno po 100ml s nekim od pahuljica. Uvijek joj prvo dam siku a onda bočicu koliko joj još treba. Nekad je to 100, a nekada 50ml, zavisi. Malo je počela prihvaćati žličicu. Još uvijek sika svakih 2 sata bez obzira na bočicu. 
Izdajam se do kraja.

----------


## tibica

Evo da se i mi malo uključimo u izdajalice. Ja izdajam lijevu ciku jer ju je mišica počela odbijati pa da ne "presuši" i usput radimo rezervu da baka može dati ako ja negdje zapnem. Za sada mi baš ne ide, ali naučit ću valjda.

----------


## Adi

probaj joj po noći dati lijevu možda prihvati, tako je kod nas

dok se izdajaš pokušaj se opustiti, na početku prvo izmasiraj dojku pa počni izdajati, 3 puta povuci jače a onda počni normalno. dok se ja izdajam uvijek kad primjetim da usporava mlijeko onda opet malo izmasiram dojku. 

budu ti se još savjetnice javile, sretno

----------


## NatasaM...

*Adi*, meni je samo cudno kako to da odjednom ima manje mlijeka. 
Jesi li imala nekih zdravstvenih problema?

----------


## Adi

ne, ni meni nije jasno. Možda moja malena nije znala uspostaviti ponudu i potražnju??? Jer ja sam se prije do 4 mjeseca njena izdajala uvijek do kraja i onda sam rekla da neću više jer nema potrebe. Mjesec dana je funkcioniralo dobila je 400g, a ja sam dobila mengu. Ali i prije menge je češće po noći sisala. Sve sam to pridavala zubićima.
Bolesna nisam bila jedino dosta iscrpljena jer sam bila nenaspavana.

Sisa ona i dalje bez obzira na bočice. Samo sad malo rjeđe. Evo sinoć je čak jednom prošlo i 3 sata.

----------


## lukava puščica

joj ja sam tek sad skuzila da kad se krene s dohranom da cu se opet morati izdajati da bebi pomijesam taj obrok s mojim mlijekom. a taman sam mislila da je s izdajanjem gotovo! grrrr. 
i kolko se onda mora izdojiti za obrok? 
hoce li se uvodjenjem tog obroka smanjivati postepeno produkcija mog mlijeka?

kada pocinje izbacivanje nocnih podoja?

----------


## NatasaM...

*Adi*, moguce je sisa, ali mozda ne sisa ucinkovito. Moguce je da nije praznila dojku do kraja (nije izvlacila ono masno mlijeko) i tako se stvaralo sve manje i manje mlijeka.

Je li u 1 podoju doji obje dojke? Kakav vam je ritam?

----------


## NatasaM...

*lukava puščica*, sorry, tebe sam zaboravila.  :Smile:  Dijete kad pocne s dohranom jede doslovno pola male zlicice necega dnevno. Zato je dovoljno samo strcnuti malo mlijeka u hranu koju pripremas, ne treba nekakvo veliko izdajanje.

Npr. ja sam pocela s rizom (ti ne moras, samo navodim primjer). Skuhala bih 10-tak zrna rize u malo vode, stavila cjedilo iznad zdjelice, u to ubacila zrna i pritisnula zlicicom da prodju kroz cjedilo. U to bih strcnula kap ili dvije svog mlijeka i ponudila Lani. Stvarno nije komplicirano.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Dr. opet govori za dohranu


Pa dobro, već imate 6 mjeseci.   :Smile:   Izgleda da je već počeo skok u razvoju.




> Sad me zanima da li se vi izdajate kad jede drugu hranu ili ne


Ja sam se izdajala na početku za kašice, da bi ih bolje prihvatila. 




> 3 bočice dnevno po 100ml s nekim od pahuljica.


Ja bih ovo probala na žličicu.




> kako to da odjednom ima manje mlijeka


Kad krenu zubići, često maleni počnu odbijati dojku. Smeta ih za desni, pa manje sišu. Pa se može izgubiti na težini.   :Sad:  

Dajete li možda dudu?
Inače, tko prekida podoj, ti ili beba?

*danchi79*, čestitamo Dorici na zubiću!

----------


## dutka_lutka

> joj ja sam tek sad skuzila da kad se krene s dohranom da cu se opet morati izdajati da bebi pomijesam taj obrok s mojim mlijekom.


Pa i ne moraš, za svaki obrok nudi se prvo dojka, a onda dohrana. Neke mame i poslije daju mljekeca.   :Smile:  
Ali kao što kaže NatašaM., nije ti problem izdojiti tu malu količinu.




> hoce li se uvodjenjem tog obroka smanjivati postepeno produkcija mog mlijeka?


Postupno da, ali kod većine prihvaćanje dohrane ide sporo.   :Wink:  




> kada pocinje izbacivanje nocnih podoja?


Hm, ne izbacuje podoje mama, nego beba. A bolje da ih ne izbaci, zbog održanja količine mlijeka.

Moja je Pupica s mjesec dana spavala cijelu noć, a onda se često budila kad su krenuli zubići. Sad traži 2-3 puta, pred jutro.   :Smile:  

 :Love:

----------


## Adi

Dajete li možda dudu?
Inače, tko prekida podoj, ti ili beba?

dudu ne dajemo, a ona prekine podoj.
Jučer je popila samo 60 ml adaptiranog jer ga nije htjela. Preksinoć je sisala svaki sat, a jučer po danu svaka 3, a opet po noći svaki sat. Tako da danas nepravim adaptirano. Neka sisa i šta bude htjela na žlicu. Možda sam si sad navukla mlijeka.

Da li da i dalje izdajam do kraja?

----------


## NatasaM...

Adi, kod tebe je problem beba, a ne ti i tvoje stvaranje mlijeka. Znaci, da beba sise ucinkovito, stvaralo bi ti se vise mlijeka. Ona vjerojatno kad joj prestane curiti trazi drugu dojku, ono zadnje masno mlijeko ostane neiskoristeno, a organizam dobije poruku da to mliejko ni ne treba i sutradan stvori manje - kuzis?

Rjesenje tvog problema bilo bi natjerati bebu da ucinkovitije sise. Izbaci bocice i dudice obavezno, a kod dojenja cesto vracaj bebu na istu dojku. Znaci, posisala je i trazi jos - das joj drugu dojku. Onda je za sljedeci podoj opet vratis na onu prvu.

Sada stvarno imas manje mlijeka i ne smijes prenaglo izbaciti adaptirano koje joj treba. Mozes navuci kolicinu koja joj treba izdajanjem, ali to samo po sebi nije rjesenje i opet ce se dogoditi isto ako beba ne bude ucinkovito sisala.

----------


## sbuczkow

> Znaci, posisala je i trazi jos - das joj drugu dojku. Onda je za sljedeci podoj opet vratis na onu prvu.


Ja sam ovo znala kombinirati i u jednom podoju kad je T bio uspavan od zutice. Dala bih jednu i kad bi prestao vuci i zakunjao, dala drugu i kad bi krenulo prebacila bih ga nazad na prvu. Ili bih radila kompresije- to mi je jako pomagalo.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Adi*, mislim da bi ti bilo korisno iskustvo *sbuczkow*. Tako je i njen maleni par dana jeo, pa nije jeo. Ona je mlijeko očuvala izdajanjem.

*sbuczkow*, nadam se da se ne ljutiš što kopiram   :Kiss:  :




> Evo i nekih novih saznanja oko naseg jedenja. Danas smo bili kod fizijatra i dijagnosticirana mu je hipotonija. Dr me pitala imam li problema s hranjenjem i kad sam rekla da da, rekla je da je to uobicajeno kod hipotone djece jer su im mekani i misici celjusti i da im je cesto jezik "isplazen". Zato kad ih se hrani treba obavezno gurnuti jezik zlicicom (pa ispada hranenje "na silu") prema dolje tako da im se to u biti ne dopusti. To, naime sprjecava kasnije probleme s govorom i slicnim. Kad malo porastu, dodaju se jos neke vjezbice za te misisce kao puhanje i ono "brr, brr" s prstima. Eto, samo da znate. Mozda nekome pomogne. Meni je bilo cudno to kako on jede jer sam imala filing da bi jeo ali kao da ga nesto koci. Drago mi je da sam na kraju saznala o cemu se radi.





> U subotu je bila terapeutkinja prvi put i zena je neka totalna maherica. U sat vremena sto se s njim igrala i valjala ga po rukama, dan nakon toga poceo je sjediti a danas se poceo dizati na noge. Znala sam da je najbolja ali nisam mislila da je tako genijalna. Nesto mu je izmasirala i rekla: "sad sa mu dala dovoljno informacija da se sedam dana misli sto ga je snaslo!"  I stvarno tako je. Jedino, sto ja nisam nastavila nista raditi jer sam se morala izdajati tako da sam propustila dva dana i vec vidim da se malo "ukvario"..


Dakle, izdajanje i vježbice, kompresije dojki, guranje žličice... Sretno!

 :Love:

----------


## sbuczkow

> *Adi*, mislim da bi ti bilo korisno iskustvo *sbuczkow*. Tako je i njen maleni par dana jeo, pa nije jeo. Ona je mlijeko očuvala izdajanjem.


Cekaj, cekaj da oddojim svojih pet godina pa to tek ond mozes reci jer jos nista nije sigurno.  :Wink: 




> *sbuczkow*, nadam se da se ne ljutiš što kopiram   :


Ma kvaki.  :Kiss:

----------


## danchi79

Da malo osvježim topic  :Smile:  
Curke dojite li još?
Mi još uvijek da i nema naznaka skorom prestanku  :D

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Da malo osvježim topic


Bok, *danchi79*!  :Smile:  Drago nam je što te čitamo.




> Curke dojite li još?


  :Yes:   A danas napunili 2 godine!



> Mi još uvijek da i nema naznaka skorom prestanku  :D


 :D Samo tako i dalje! Pusa Dorici!

----------


## kikic

Evo cure ako mi tko može pomoći,

ja od početka izdajam i dajem malome na bočicu jer su problem ravne bradavice koji malecki nije htio prihvatiti, tako bi vrištao i jednostavno nije išlo.
Do sad je izdajanje išlo super, izdajala sam 6 puta dnevno po 150 ml, isljučivo, ništa adaptiranog i on bi to sve popapao.Međutim ima jedno 2 dana da primjetim da mi ful sporo ide i jedva uspijem izvući 100-120 ml. Što da radim? Ne želim ni razmišljati o adaptiranom.
Ionako sam ljuta na sebe što nisam uspjela s dojenjem a sad još  neće ide izdajanje...

----------


## NatasaM...

ili uvedi jos jedno izdajanje
ili produzi postojeca izdajanja za par minuta po svakoj dojci

radi se o tome da izdajalica nikad ne izvuce toliko koliko moze beba i zna se dogoditi da vremenom kolicina opadne, pa treba povecati izdajanje

jesi li probala bebu koji put staviti na dojku? jos uvijek vristi?

----------


## NatasaM...

zaboravila: ... i izbaci ovu ljutnju na sebe, umjesto toga trebas biti ponosna sto se toliko trudis, svaka mama koja se ikada izdajala zna koliko je truda za to potrebno   :Heart:

----------


## kikic

> zaboravila: ... i izbaci ovu ljutnju na sebe, umjesto toga trebas biti ponosna sto se toliko trudis, svaka mama koja se ikada izdajala zna koliko je truda za to potrebno


Hvala ti na riječima utjehe, melem za moje uši jer je meni je uvijek žao što nisam uspjela. Inače povremeno ga stavljam i ne, ne ide, melja je malo po ustima i onda izbacuje a kako ja budem uporna on počne plakati, pa se plakanje pojačava, ja mu je počinjem nježno gurati u usta koliko mogu izvući međutim on kao da ne zna što bi s njom pa samo vrti glavicom i plače. I ja onda više ne mogu i odustajem.
Inače, kažeš da uvedem još jedno izdajanje, pa čini mi se da mi onda ništa ne bi izašlo po izdoju :/ . Možda da probam pumpati na prazno, ono kad više ne ide, jesi mislila na to? To mi je jedna naša draga forumašica predložila koja je također dugo izdajala. Snjeskici pozdrav 
 :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> ...
> Inače, kažeš da uvedem još jedno izdajanje, pa čini mi se da mi onda ništa ne bi izašlo po izdoju :/ . Možda da probam pumpati na prazno, ono kad više ne ide, jesi mislila na to? To mi je jedna naša draga forumašica predložila koja je također dugo izdajala. Snjeskici pozdrav


Dok sam se izdajala, u jednom periodu mi se bila smanjila količina mlijeka jer sam bila lijena izdojit do kraja, i vremenski razmaci su mi se bili povečali.

Krenula sam u navlačenje mlijeka, još češćim izdajanjem (nikako čekat da se cice napune), izdajanjem do kraaaaaja, podupiranjem, masiranjem i pritiskanjem svake mliječne žlijezde...
Trajalo je 4-5 dana, a količina se skoro duplala...

 :Heart:

----------


## kikic

Hm, ne znam, sad kako mi to manje ide izdojim do kraja i onda jednostavno više ne ide, pumpam, pumpam na prazno neko vrijeme. Moram priznati da mi je to tako destimulativno, kad vidim kako malo ide. Ma ništa, pumpat ću i dalje, nadam se da ću navući mlijeko

----------


## dutka_lutka

> ja od početka izdajam i dajem malome na bočicu jer su problem ravne bradavice koji malecki nije htio prihvatiti, tako bi vrištao i jednostavno nije išlo


Tak je bilo i kod nas.  :Smile:  



> Do sad je izdajanje išlo super, izdajala sam 6 puta dnevno po 150 ml, isljučivo, ništa adaptiranog i on bi to sve popapao


 :D 



> Međutim ima jedno 2 dana da primjetim da mi ful sporo ide i jedva uspijem izvući 100-120 ml. Što da radim? Ne želim ni razmišljati o adaptiranom


To ti može biti ako si umorna, ako ne piješ dovoljno tekućine, ako manje jedeš, ako si više pod stresom... a ovisi i o danima u ciklusu.
(Dakle, gledaj da radiš sve suprotno: dovoljno se odmaraj, pij tekućine, fino papaj, opuštaj se - koliko možeš i stigneš.   :Heart:  )

Možda se mlijeko samo ne otpušta, pokušaj se više opustiti za vrijeme izdajanja, preporučuje se gledati svoju bebicu, uživati u njoj.

Cure su ti sve dobro napisale, ne znam samo kad izdajaš. Bilo bi dobro možda uvesti i jedno noćno izdajanje, jer to još više stimulira proizvodnju mlijeka.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ionako sam ljuta na sebe što nisam uspjela s dojenjem a sad još  neće ide izdajanje...


Hm, pa vi se bližite trenutku kad smo mi s izdajanja prešle na dojku.  :Smile:  
Imaš na ovoj temi još takvih "slučajeva"   :Grin:  , pa kopiram:




> Naravno da je plakala i tražila bočicu, koju je nažalost upoznala prvu. Dojku je odbijala, ljutila se i plakala. 
> 
> Prelazak na dojku uslijedio je tako da bih ja ustala, dojila je šetajući po sobi i pjevušeći, i po pola sata, a kad bi zadrijemala, mogla bih s njom sjesti dok je dalje vukla  Inače je bila teška beba, porođajna 4040 g, a i brzo je napredovala, pa su me ruke boljele. Kad prihvati dojku, npr. dok je nosiš i pjevušiš, smirit će se i uspavati, jer će primiti umirujuće sastojke tvog mlijeka. Isto tako, ljuljanje bebe kod nje uzrokuje stvaranje endorfina (koji smiruje).


  :Kiss:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Inače povremeno ga stavljam i ne, ne ide, melja je malo po ustima i onda izbacuje a kako ja budem uporna on počne plakati, pa se plakanje pojačava, ja mu je počinjem nježno gurati u usta koliko mogu izvući međutim on kao da ne zna što bi s njom pa samo vrti glavicom i plače.


Nemoj da plače, da to shvati kao prisilu. Ja bih stavljala kad dijete nije gladno, kao maženje, uz draganje po licu. To će u svakom slučaju stimulirati dojku na stvaranje mlijeka. (Usput budi rečeno, i slušanje djetetovog plača stimulira proizvodnju mlijeka!)
Ili čak i kad je gladan, da mu sama štrcneš malo mlijeka u usta, možda prihvati, kad osjeti okus, jer taj okus i ZNA.  :Smile:   Treba malo izazivati.   :Wink:  

Zna se i da im se dojka dobro može "podvaliti" kad već zaspu, u polusnu.  :Grin:  



> Inače, kažeš da uvedem još jedno izdajanje, pa čini mi se da mi onda ništa ne bi izašlo po izdoju :/ .


Uvijek nešto izađe.   :Smile:  



> Možda da probam pumpati na prazno, ono kad više ne ide, jesi mislila na to?


I to je dobro.

I još jedna ideja: istovremeno izdajanje iz obje dojke također stimulira proizvodnju. Mi smo svojedobno kupili dvostruku električnu izdajalicu, i smatram da se isplatilo.  :Love:

----------


## kikic

Izdajam 2 puta noću, uvest ću još jedno dnevno.
Dutka, hvala ti na savjetima, joj kako bi ja volila da on oće sam dojiti, vjeruj bila bi presretna. Zasad me drži par priča da su bebe i nakon 3, 4 mjeseca usjpele u dojenju  :Smile:

----------


## botabal

> Zasad me drži par priča da su bebe i nakon 3, 4 mjeseca usjpele u dojenju


evo mi,npr :D ..

moj B.je prve dve sedmice bio na mom izdojenom i ponekom bocicom adaptiranog(na zalost)..

onda sam povecala broj izdajanja,pa mi se povecala i kolicina mleka i hranila sam ga samo mojim izdojenim tri puna meseca..

sisu nije hteo da prihvati nikako(prvu sedmicu zivota je proveo na intenzivnoj)ali sam ja bila uporna(malo po malo,kad je sit i zadovoljan,nudila sam mu polako svakog dana..)..

pa smo bocicu u jednom obroku zamenili sisom..
pa u drugom..
pa u trecem  :Smile:  ..

i malo pomalo-sa puna tri meseca moj sin je poceo iskljucivo samo da sise :D ..

i nikad vise nije pio na bocicu i nikad vise nije uzeo dudu u usta  :Smile:  ..

i sise i danas(a juce je navrsio 21 mesec)  :Heart:

----------

